# Show off ya Coastals



## billyh (Jun 27, 2009)

thought i start a thread to see all the coastals out there,
ill start with mine, it is a proserpine local,
nearly 4 foot now.


----------



## licky (Jun 27, 2009)

check my feeding album.
i havent taken any more pics since.

but i will soon then i'll add them


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 27, 2009)

couple pics.

female, male and female, male (not the best pic of him)


----------



## ivonavich (Jun 27, 2009)

My boy Cena


----------



## GOOBA (Jun 27, 2009)

my big girl


----------



## GOOBA (Jun 27, 2009)

my bad 4got pik


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 28, 2009)

Heres a couple photos of my big female...


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 28, 2009)

She's a beautiful snake Mark. Photos tell lies - she is such a pretty colour 

I don't have any pure coastals. But mine are diamond/coastal intergrades. Do they count? Probably not but I'm adding this guy anyway. He looks more carpet than diamond.  This is my biggest carpet. He is 2.4m long and around the 4 kilo mark.


----------



## justbrad (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's one of my hatchies... Attitude plus with this one!


----------



## karasha (Jun 28, 2009)

*jaeger*

hi guys there all awesome specimens, here my new boy, a proserpine locale bout 18 months old.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Jun 28, 2009)

here are some of mine


----------



## Kyro (Jun 28, 2009)

That last one has beautiful markings walpole, very nice


----------



## bitey (Jun 28, 2009)

Bitey, 2.4 m according to Apps, its hard to get her to sit still to use a tape measure.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks kyro she is nice she will be getting bred this year hopefully.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 28, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you walpole

Bitey try a piece of string to measure, start at the head & kind of run the string along with the snake as it slides through your hand then mark the string where the tail ends & measure it. It takes a bit of practise but once you get the hang of it it's so easy to measure them & no stupid computers involved


----------



## bitey (Jun 28, 2009)

Kyro said:


> Fingers crossed for you walpole
> 
> Bitey try a piece of string to measure, start at the head & kind of run the string along with the snake as it slides through your hand then mark the string where the tail ends & measure it. It takes a bit of practise but once you get the hang of it it's so easy to measure them & no stupid computers involved


 cheers mate


----------



## nugget1 (Jun 28, 2009)

my 18 month old coastal


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 28, 2009)

heres my Hypo coastal female


----------



## toddy1964 (Jun 28, 2009)

my female coastie.


----------



## phatt01 (Jun 28, 2009)

one off my boring red worms.......


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 28, 2009)

roger that coastal is the best i've ever seen. very nice


----------



## taylor111 (Jun 28, 2009)

nice hypos


----------



## Jarden (Jun 28, 2009)

*coastal*

bleh


----------



## phatt01 (Jun 28, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> heres my Hypo coastal female


she is lovely Jungle. Do you have any pics off her as a hatchy/juvie?


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jun 28, 2009)

My hypo coastal eating


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 28, 2009)

these are all awesome!!


----------



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2009)

This is our 3yo Coastal Cody. Taken today at clean out. In 14 months, he has grown almost 3 ft! He disappeared at 6 months of age for a few months which slowed his growth but since being with us, he has made up for lost time, lol.


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2009)

my bad, try again,


----------



## syxxx (Jun 28, 2009)

*coastal*

This Little fella is four months old and has plenty of growing to do


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 28, 2009)

Heres the hatchie pic for those interested
, some very nice coastals everyone


----------



## Kris (Jun 28, 2009)

Just a 2 1/2 yr old Coastal head.


----------



## adelherper (Jun 28, 2009)

jungle freak thats a awesome looking capet put me down for one of them


----------



## MatE (Jun 28, 2009)

My female Coffs harbour locale.I need to take some of my new boy but hes a bit hard to get close to lol.


----------



## Tolly (Jun 28, 2009)

brother and sister.


----------



## mattooty (Jun 28, 2009)

MatE, have you got anymore of the Coffs Locale Coastals? I love them, quite often they've got quite a lot of intergrade influence and get those yellow and greens in them.


----------



## jay76 (Jun 29, 2009)

phatt01 said:


> she is lovely Jungle. Do you have any pics off her as a hatchy/juvie?




This little one isnot a jungle. I is a carpet line that roger and I are working on. I bred this one last year. That line will be one to keep your eyes on. cheers


----------



## phatt01 (Jun 29, 2009)

jay76 said:


> This little one isnot a jungle. I is a carpet line that roger and I are working on. I bred this one last year. That line will be one to keep your eyes on. cheers


Sorry buddy I was refering to Jungle as his name, just didnt put freak at the end of it


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 29, 2009)

Those Hypo coastals JungleFreak are simply stunning.Phatt01 that little red worm is awesome,theres been a few really interesting Coastals being produced in the last few seasons,and they are only getting better,awesome stuff everyone thats been producing them.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jun 29, 2009)

my little guy/girl Hugo


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 29, 2009)

heres a pair, old photos, my photographic skills do them no justice. have another girl i got settling in at the moment. will have get some more recent pics one day soon.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice hypos Roger!!


----------



## jay76 (Jun 29, 2009)

That red one of yours Phatt1is very nice


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you for the positive feedback on the hypo female , yes she is very nice .
All credit goes to Jarred " Jay76" who bred her .
Good work mate
Amazing striped patterns and colours Ozzie python and Gecko


cheers
Roger


----------



## phatt01 (Jun 29, 2009)

jay76 said:


> That red one of yours Phatt1is very nice


 Thanks Jay76. I am looking forward to seeing them in 12 mths....


----------



## MatE (Jun 29, 2009)

mattooty said:


> MatE, have you got anymore of the Coffs Locale Coastals? I love them, quite often they've got quite a lot of intergrade influence and get those yellow and greens in them.


I have my male hes got the stripe happening down his back and hes a local coffs carpet hoping to breed them this year.The animals around here are pretty much the brown and yellows,ive seen some very diamond looking animals further south.Mine are from west of coffs harbour.


----------



## Kris (Jul 3, 2009)

Another plain old Coastal.
Kris.


----------



## jas468 (Jul 3, 2009)

My male coastal, nearly 3yo. Pics taken this morning.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 3, 2009)

Kris that last coastal is stunning 
cheers
Roger


----------



## Kris (Jul 3, 2009)

Thankyou Roger. Hopefully in a year or 2 I'll put one of my yellow males that has bugger all black on him over her.
Kris.


----------



## Retic (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's a 2 year old hypo that is very similar to Rogers but I assume a totally different line.





Also a nice fat wild coastal we had visit awhile ago.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 4, 2009)

Any of those coastals showing nice yellow or cream colours will make excellant sellective breeding projects in the future to enhance colours whether they are hypos or not ..
Hot hypo Ash,
Good coastal thread guys .
cheers
Roger


----------



## Kris (Jul 5, 2009)

A Coastal.....again.


----------



## jdonly1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is my 2 little guys
This is the male and he is very placid and has never tried to strike





And the female,she is a typical female,snappy as,lol


----------



## SnakeTrader (Jul 5, 2009)

*coastal*

coastal


----------



## hamish.p (Jul 5, 2009)

these r my two boys.. sid is th dark one.. named him sid because when i first got him he was a bit vicious.. .. sly is th hypo.. nice natured wee chap... also looking for an adult female with nice markings..


----------



## phatt01 (Jul 5, 2009)

thought I would put up another one of my hypos


----------



## Gekkocha (Jul 6, 2009)

*Here's a couple of my coastals*

A 2year old female





My daughter helping out this old girl by picking off a bit of stuck shed from the tip of her tail.





These last two are sisters from the same clutch.


----------



## ivonavich (Jul 6, 2009)

that last one is the hotness....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 6, 2009)

Eric.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 6, 2009)

Gekkocha - that last one is an absolute stunner!!


----------



## Kris (Jul 25, 2009)

This bloke is 97cm and 20 months old now. I should have even better ones this season out of the big light yellow girl(pictured post #53) and light grey and striped prossy male.
Kris.


----------



## Lewy (Jul 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Vixen (Jul 25, 2009)

Kris said:


> This bloke is 97cm and 20 months old now. I should have even better ones this season out of the big light yellow girl(pictured post #53) and light grey and striped prossy male.
> Kris.



Nice, still looking good. 

Heres my girl, shed again recently.


----------



## Kris (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Vixenbabe,
Yours is a good example of a light Coastal.
Some stunners in here.
Kris.


----------



## Kris (Jul 25, 2009)

Another 20month old normal Coastal. It' a fussy eater. it's 64cm TL. It should colour up normal down the track.
Kris.


----------



## j.kcustoms (Jul 25, 2009)

old pic off mine


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is a QLD Sugar-cane field locale a bit flighty however :lol:


----------



## Christopher51383 (Jul 25, 2009)

my male and female


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 25, 2009)

there is some cracker coastals been posted :shock:

here's my pair - the male 8 years old
female 13 years old
this seasons matings 

cheers HK.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 25, 2009)

here's some pics from a few years back
female
male & yearling
the male when he was around 3-4 years old.


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 25, 2009)

Couple of mine..I really like that yellow one Kris,is that a Prossy as I often see very light coloured animals similar to that in my area just as good as any hypo some of them.Actually the one in the first pic is a wild yearling I had visit a year or so ago.Also I may as well add a pic of a very nice roadkill that was still alive when I found it but had been clipped by a car and I put it out of it's misery I couldn't just drive off leaving it suffer.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 26, 2009)

Those last lot Browns are impressive,the 1st one and the last one [ roadkill ] are stunning,Theres some awesome looking ones around at the moment,a bit of selective breeding with these ones around should produce some stunning hatchies...What size is the 8-13year old pair...


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 26, 2009)

hi pythons73, the male 8 year old is around 8ft
& the female 13 year old is a whisker under 10ft.

that 2nd animal is a stunner Browns

jinjajoe, that looks a lot like some of the "coastals" i get around where i am (Herbert Valley) & they tend to be a little bit quicker than the other type of coastals around here


----------



## Kris (Jul 27, 2009)

A boring little Coastal. Next season she'll be a goer.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes herpkeeper indeed !!!!! the thread is about Coastals !!!!!!! in terms of speed i'd say deadly quick !!!!!!


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 27, 2009)

Heres my new addition i got on the weekend,also my big female coastal,nothing special in looks,but ive had her since a hatchie,nearly 7 years old,she is such a placid girl...


----------



## ravan (Jul 27, 2009)

here are my two:
male:







and female:


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 28, 2009)

that 1st one is going to be a cracker Ravan, looking good 
nice snakes everyone
cheers HK.


----------



## nat0810 (Jul 28, 2009)

pics from a few months ago, but heres mine and my bro inlaws. They are brother and sister. My boy 1st, and my bro in laws girl 2nd.


----------



## MatE (Jul 28, 2009)

One I picked up not so long ago he's about 18mths old.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 28, 2009)

6ft female coastal eating a rat


----------



## python_heath (Jul 28, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> couple pics.
> 
> female, male and female, male (not the best pic of him)


 

Love the grass


----------



## dazza82 (Jul 30, 2009)

heres my girl, she is 5 months old


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 5, 2009)

*who let there python eggs incubate naturally*

soz can sum1 remove this press wrong thing 
cheers


----------



## Adele (Aug 5, 2009)

*Caramel Coastal*

Here is my 18mth old Coastal from SXR.
She is het for a type of hypomelanistic gene, SXR are calling the caramel morph.


----------



## channi (Aug 5, 2009)

kakariki said:


> This is our 3yo Coastal Cody. Taken today at clean out. In 14 months, he has grown almost 3 ft! He disappeared at 6 months of age for a few months which slowed his growth but since being with us, he has made up for lost time, lol.


I love it when they squeeze the blood out after bitting you.


----------



## Perko (Aug 5, 2009)

...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 5, 2009)

Craig, very nice. hope there's more where that one came from.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 5, 2009)

CraigP said:


> ...


 Thats a very interesting one,awesome colours...


----------



## bk201 (Aug 5, 2009)

my coastal


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 5, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

absolutely stunning. looks similar to one of junglelands coastals is that were you got her from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Felix8 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey,
Sorry for asking, but how do you add pictures to forums.


----------



## patonthego (Aug 5, 2009)

My female checking out the scenery. Will be 3 in November.


----------



## beney_boy (Aug 5, 2009)

beautiful female


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 5, 2009)

That is also a incredible snake Tomcat88,i love those colours...


----------



## townsvillepython (Aug 5, 2009)

pic of my 18mth old


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 5, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> That is also a incredible snake Tomcat88,i love those colours...


 
i know i want to find out where it was aquired so i can get one!


----------



## neo1530 (Aug 6, 2009)

*my girl medusa*

here is my girl MEDUSA she is a 6 year old 

enjoy 

jason


----------



## jamgo (Aug 6, 2009)

*some coastals*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 6, 2009)

Jarden said:


> bleh


Truly inspiring words Jarden...:?


Patonthego, love the coastal!!


----------



## Kris (Aug 13, 2009)

This male has been over my yellow girl quite a few times lately. He's very light grey in colour, no yellow or green. I'm crap at taken photos, so to make him look a bit nicer I used a black background like the pros  Being just grey, does that make him Axanthic, or just normal like every second....or maybe third Coastal Carpet?

Kris.


----------



## kupper (Aug 13, 2009)

that looks very much like a jag jungle or jag coastal to me wouldnt mind knowing where it came from

I WANT IT !


----------



## cleopatra2285 (Aug 14, 2009)

*one of my girls*

This is my 3yo female VENUS


----------



## cleopatra2285 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Nanna's Girl*

This is my 4yo female CLEOPATRA, she is at the front in the 2nd picture.


----------



## cleopatra2285 (Aug 14, 2009)

*My Man*

This is my only male coastal, his name is THOR and he is yet to grow into his name. He is 18mths old.


----------



## GTsteve (Aug 14, 2009)

CraigP said:


> ...



This looks incredible!

*Well it does but doesn't appear in my quote; awesome snake CraigP!*


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 15, 2009)

my smallest girl


----------



## cemspec (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice snake Helikaon!


----------



## Kris (Aug 22, 2009)

To get this thread going again, my little male has been all over this girl for the past few weeks. She is 8'4" TLgive or take a couple of inches.
Kris.


----------



## 1dragonett (Aug 22, 2009)

This is our gorgeous boy. Photo taken over a year ago now (no recent photos outside his enclosure) but he has been eating really really well lately, so has gotten heaps bigger now! (reminder - HAVE to get updated photos!)


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats a very spectacalar Coastal Kris....


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

my striped female


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Kris (Aug 23, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Thats a very spectacalar Coastal Kris....



Hopefully this one will be a goer for next season. If I was a decent photographer, you could see the brightness of the yellow. 
Kris.


----------



## thals (Aug 23, 2009)

Love that lil coastal of yours Harry 8) You have quite the collection!


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

you know me chick alwasy pulling the suprises out LOL wait until i take photos of some of the new additions a Carpondro may make an appearance


----------



## Kris (Oct 20, 2009)

This is a real Hypo from "Genuine Hypo" Parents, not from het  parents or an unproven"not good example of a hypo" pair of Coastals. There should be some more this season or next. I don't have the parents, but there are photos on here of them a couple of years ago. 

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 20, 2009)

heres some pics of my little giril


----------



## No-two (Oct 20, 2009)

Kris said:


> This is a real Hypo from "Genuine Hypo" Parents, not from het  parents or an unproven"not good example of a hypo" pair of Coastals. There should be some more this season or next. I don't have the parents, but there are photos on here of them a couple of years ago.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kris.


 
Absoloute cracker, I need me some of them and I'm not a crapet person. Very nice snake.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 20, 2009)

Some of mine..





http://img3.imageshack.us/i/coastal2.jpg/


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 20, 2009)

My Baby.

Doesn't try to eat me everytime i handle her anymore


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 20, 2009)

Did someone say Coastals ?


----------



## beersdave (Oct 20, 2009)

one of my hypo's


----------



## rick (Oct 20, 2009)

*More more morelia*

Some of mine


----------



## rick (Oct 20, 2009)

*Assorted carpets*

A few more............


----------



## Brettix (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow Rick your animals are amazing mate,well done.


----------



## andy77 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's some of my boy.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 21, 2009)

Rick 
You have some unreal coastals there ,,,
amazing .

Roger


----------



## luke88 (Oct 21, 2009)

one of my girls, pic is a few months old.she looks even better now, will post some pics after she sheds .


----------



## jahan (Oct 21, 2009)

Rick,you have a fantastic collection of animals..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kris (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice animals Rick.


----------



## viridis (Oct 21, 2009)

Ditto to the above comments Ricko. You South Australian fellas are producing some absolute screamer coastal morphs mate!

Nick


----------



## carterd (Oct 21, 2009)

*10 Months old*

He was small when I got him, 33g at 6months, now he's 103g with an empty stomach.
He had a belly ache for the first few weeks (Trichomoniasis), And did not have an appetite.
After the course of Flagyl, Wow, he's a different Snake. Now it's one flick of the tongue, bang!
I'm very happy with him and pleased how he's turning out.


----------



## Kris (Oct 21, 2009)

This is a sibling to the animal in post #118....another "Real Hypo" from proven parents.They don't come with a fancy tag or bs morph name.

Kris.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stunning collection Rick,Now thats a Real Hypo Kris,you cant get any better than that...Very nice indeed...Interesting to see how it looks in a year or two...AWESOME..MARK


----------



## Perko (Oct 22, 2009)

Kris said:


> This is a sibling to the animal in post #118....another "Real Hypo" from proven parents.They don't come with a fancy tag or bs morph name.
> 
> Kris.


 
No need for a name, the pic say's it all.... Awesome snake Kris.


----------



## learner74 (Oct 22, 2009)

*My new boy*

Love feeding time. Hope fully i can find a nice girl for him.


----------



## rick (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hypos*

Thanks guys for all the comments.
The last HYPO on the first post & the first Hypo on the second post are now just 6ft long & 3years old thats the colour they are going to stay. I will try and find some pics of them at a younger age when i get time, they were very nice. Love all the pics everyone bring on some more..............:lol:


----------



## mattyf (Oct 22, 2009)

great pics everyone. i will try and get some good pics of my coastal tonight.


----------



## Kris (Oct 22, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Stunning collection Rick,Now thats a Real Hypo Kris,you cant get any better than that...Very nice indeed...Interesting to see how it looks in a year or two...AWESOME..MARK



The parents have been on here before, they have sweet FA black on them. The problem with Hypos is that any normal coastal can throw "hypo appearing" hatchies that turn out to be run of the mill animals 6 to 12 months down the road as we have seen recently with a lot of animals posted on reptile forums.

If I still have access to the last 2 animals in ayears time and the owner of them agrees to it, I'll post some update photos of them.

Rick, you are onto a good thing with your animals. Congratulations.

Kris.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 22, 2009)

learner74 said:


> Love feeding time. Hope fully i can find a nice girl for him.



Hate to be anal, but you should put some covers on those light globes you might end up with a burnt snake.


----------



## rick (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hypos*

Hey Chris dont know were i can get a top shelf male HYPO do you? i am always looking for new blood i love my Hypos yours is looking very very promissing i cant see that ending up with much if not any black on it at all:lol:. I am jelous.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 23, 2009)

a few of my coastals


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 23, 2009)

a few of the bubs i bred last season from bucky and becky.looks like it'll be a big clutch from her this season


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats excactly right Kris,a apir of normal coastals can throw some that look Hypo,til they get older.Those that you posted are STUNNING true Hypos...Very nice indeed Slimebo,love the last one in first lot of pictures,[female on eggs]...MARK


----------



## gozz (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is one of mine i just need to find the right female now
he would be nearly 5 foot and over 2 yrs old cheers


----------



## 7aipan (Oct 23, 2009)

Amber, my coastal diamond cross. Shes bigger than this now about 6 foot.


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 23, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> She's a beautiful snake Mark. Photos tell lies - she is such a pretty colour
> 
> I don't have any pure coastals. But mine are diamond/coastal intergrades. Do they count? Probably not but I'm adding this guy anyway. He looks more carpet than diamond.  This is my biggest carpet. He is 2.4m long and around the 4 kilo mark.


 
That is an impressive snake, very nice!


----------



## gozz (Oct 23, 2009)

slimebo said:


> a few of the bubs i bred last season from bucky and becky.looks like it'll be a big clutch from her this season


Very nice cheers


----------



## Kris (Oct 23, 2009)

A nice Coastal. This was the most perfect orange looking Coastal up till about 3 months ago, then the black started coming through. In the past 2 weeks it has lost its orange and started to go olive coloured. It is nearly 2 years old. 

Kris.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 23, 2009)

my male coastal


----------



## Perko (Oct 23, 2009)

Kris said:


> A nice Coastal. This was the most perfect orange looking Coastal up till about 3 months ago, then the black started coming through. In the past 2 weeks it has lost its orange and started to go olive coloured. It is nearly 2 years old.
> 
> Kris.


 
Thats still a hot looking snake Kris.


----------



## garycahill (Oct 23, 2009)

A couple of one of my males starting to shed


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 23, 2009)

Heres my baby girl.


----------



## andyh (Oct 23, 2009)

*Coastal*

My male


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice boy u have there andyh


----------



## andyh (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanx, I like him, pitty he hates my guts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kris (Oct 24, 2009)

CraigP said:


> Thats still a hot looking snake Kris.



Thanks Craig,

I expected it to darken up. Most Orange hatchies do. The one thing I really like so far is the black is very fine outlining the pattern. I'd love it to stay like that. The olive colours are different to all of my other Coastals.

Kris.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 24, 2009)

Kris that animal has a very similar pattern to an orange anial I had some time ago however itwas an adult with awesom clean orange,take a look for yourself and you'll see the similarities??


----------



## Kris (Oct 24, 2009)

That is a nice Coastal. Yep, I see the similarities. Do yo know who has it now and if it is being bred with any other stunner similar to itself?

Kris.


----------



## Kris (Nov 16, 2009)

Time to kick this thread in the guts again.
This bloke went 6 months without eating, lastnight he took 1 mouse, today he took 4 and a medium rat. Can't wait to see him after a shed. Going off what I learnt on here the other day he is a "High Quality" carpet because he has yellow on him. I need to learn how to take good piccies like the pro does. The flash washes the yellow out.

Kris.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 16, 2009)

He is a lovely looking snake Kris. Did you take that picture as he finished lunch? Can see his mouth is still waiting for a yawn 

Snakes are very hard to get that perfect shot. If its in focus nicely, their colour is wrong. Or you can take 100 photos and get less than 10 worth keeping. But professionals aren't any better. They take tonnes of pics, you only see the really good snaps. And of course the equipment they know how to use obviously goes a long way to helping keep the photos just like you're looking at the animal directly.

I find I get good pics of my intergrades outdoors rather than inside their enclosures. Even anywhere in the house, or where the flash goes off always bounces off their skins. Overcast days are good when the sun isn't so shiny, but I have fluked the occasional shot in the sunlight and have it turn out really nice. One of females colour looks black and white in photos under sunlight while in the shade or overcast you can see her beautiful yellow.


----------



## Kris (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep, the tail is just out of sight.

Kris.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 16, 2009)

Kris said:


> A nice Coastal. This was the most perfect orange looking Coastal up till about 3 months ago, then the black started coming through. In the past 2 weeks it has lost its orange and started to go olive coloured. It is nearly 2 years old.
> 
> Kris.



Is that the little orange fellow you've been updating me on, or a different one?


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 16, 2009)

Not bad at all Kris....but i have to say,it doesnt look like a normal Coastal..must be a hybrid...LOL....Heres a few of my girl that ive had for 4-5years,big pussy cat....MARK


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 16, 2009)

The only coastal I have left now....have to find him a suitable girl.


----------



## Kris (Nov 16, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Is that the little orange fellow you've been updating me on, or a different one?



Hey mate, 

That is a different animal altogether. That other orange Coastal is over a metre long now and still very orange and not too much black. I'll get some photos soon. It's a stunner. I think it is an A+ Grade 

Kris.


----------



## Kris (Nov 16, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Not bad at all Kris....but i have to say,it doesnt look like a normal Coastal..must be a hybrid...LOL....Heres a few of my girl that ive had for 4-5years,big pussy cat....MARK



Must be hey 

How did you go with your Carpet x Broom hybrid project ? :lol:

Kris.


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

Here you go Vixenbabe, 
This one has been in this thread earlier. It's mother was a Coastal, the father was a carrot.
Kris.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a yellow het for salt and pepper?


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

It's SUNSHINE Browns....My new sunshine saffron morph. Get it right.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 17, 2009)

Mattsnake that's an absolute screamer,up there with any of the nicest coastals I've ever seen,jaw dropping.Ifyou get a nice partener for it I'd love to get a hatchling or two from you.Someone posted a nice black and cramy white coastal earlier on in this thread,does that one of yours have any locality info?


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 17, 2009)

Golly gosh I should've known better....of course, I forgot all about those new sunshine morphs!!! I'll try dig up a pic of my lunar morph,same colour as the moon on a lunar eclipse!!


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

Lunar morphs? HA! As if. Don't try and pull the wool over my eyes you money grubbing morph breeder.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 17, 2009)

NAH AH,it's a fairlydinkum lunar phase,true I tell ya.Had a guy call the other day who said he'd heard about my lunar morph project and said it sounded cool as a cucmber and offered me $10,000.00 but I had to knock it back,I'm sick of people offering petty amounts for such an incredible snake,just wait till next season as they are actually double hets for solar and lunar morphs and when you put those across each other they go all black and hard to see!!!


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

Hang on 5, I'll lick a canetoad and then reply. You are clearly using better drugs than me. :lol:

Sounds so cool it's a bit ICY even.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 17, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## Vixen (Nov 17, 2009)

Kris said:


> Hang on 5, I'll lick a canetoad and then reply. You are clearly using better drugs than me. :lol:



Baha, you have a bit of competition. :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kris said:


> Must be hey
> 
> How did you go with your Carpet x Broom hybrid project ? :lol:
> 
> Kris.


 Not BAD at all,although some of them the bristles are small so i doubt those ones will survive..MARK


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 17, 2009)

my breeders and a tube of babies.....


----------



## craig78 (Nov 17, 2009)

here is my girl, Medusa
approx 4 months in the photo, she is 11 months now


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 17, 2009)

What size is the stripey one ecosnake,the one going up the wire...MARK


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 17, 2009)

good looking out door inclosure eco snake


----------



## carterd (Nov 17, 2009)

Ecosnake, does your outdoor enclosure face northeast so they bask in the sun. And do you have a indoors enclosure for them during winter. I'm just after some tips as I want to do the same. Feed time must be fun with a walk in enclosure.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 17, 2009)

Updated pic of my coastal, about 21-22 months old now...


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 17, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Mattsnake that's an absolute screamer,up there with any of the nicest coastals I've ever seen,jaw dropping.Ifyou get a nice partener for it I'd love to get a hatchling or two from you.Someone posted a nice black and cramy white coastal earlier on in this thread,does that one of yours have any locality info?


 
Thanks Browns, I bought him as an ugly little hatchling that no one else wanted off a guy in Coffs Harbour. As he grew I started to get lots of compliments on him even though I thought he was nothing special but overtime he has really grown on me and become a very special snake...a favourite in my collection. I just wish I could find a female that looked similar or get ahold of the guy that bred him to see if he has anymore that have turnede out similar or to find out any locality info.


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a slightly better shot of the yellow/black Coastal I put a photo up of yesterday. I love the eyes on this bloke.

Kris.


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

Another one. Poor fella has an enlarged heart, so he's just a pet now and will never be bred from. Waste of potential.

Kris.


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 17, 2009)

both the male and female are around 11- 12 foot mark I shouold measure them one day, they have spent their entire lives outdoors as with most of my reptiles...the beauty of living in Brisbane I guess


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 17, 2009)

ecosnake said:


> both the male and female are around 11- 12 foot mark I shouold measure them one day, they have spent their entire lives outdoors as with most of my reptiles...the beauty of living in Brisbane I guess


 

do you use anything for heating during winter? I'm going to be putting my girl outside probs this time next year, just pondering about th winter?


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 17, 2009)

Nope...no heating at all.....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 17, 2009)

They'd go totally off food during winter then hey? do they adventure around to bask or do they hide away?


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 17, 2009)

They both good lookers Kris,thats ashame about the 2nd one with the enlarged heart...You ever thought of BHP food....Just kiddin........MARK


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 17, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> They'd go totally off food during winter then hey? do they adventure around to bask or do they hide away?


 

Yep totally no feeding over winter, I have only just started to feed my snakes in the last two weeks for this season, my juv snakes I will feed during winter (click clack style heated enclosures). They do what they want in the cages sometime out basking sometine hiding.....night time they are mostly active


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> They both good lookers Kris,thats ashame about the 2nd one with the enlarged heart...You ever thought of BHP food....Just kiddin........MARK



Yep, Once a week it spends an hour or so in with my male BHP, has been doing this for the past 12 months but the BHP is fussy and won't touch it.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 17, 2009)

Got this new one on Saturday  love him (assuming boy but actually have no idea)


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

Put it near a phone, if it crawls around it you have a female.


----------



## rash (Nov 17, 2009)

some nice coastals on here, here are my pair. The male is the one with the partial stripe and his girlfriend has the banding. they have bred for the last owner, and ive seen them locked together once this season........


----------



## jahan (Nov 17, 2009)

Kris said:


> Put it near a phone, if it crawls around it you have a female.


 

do you mean like this kris?


----------



## j.kcustoms (Nov 17, 2009)

rash said:


> some nice coastals on here, here are my pair. The male is the one with the partial stripe and his girlfriend has the banding. they have bred for the last owner, and ive seen them locked together once this season........


looking good mate fingers crossed


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 17, 2009)

rash said:


> some nice coastals on here, here are my pair. The male is the one with the partial stripe and his girlfriend has the banding. they have bred for the last owner, and ive seen them locked together once this season........


Lovely looking coastals you have there rash,they look like Proserpine or Mackay coastals.Do you have any background history on them?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 17, 2009)

Kris said:


> Put it near a phone, if it crawls around it you have a female.




for real or a joke?


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> for real or a joke?



Definitely true. Do I seem like a jokey type of person?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

Kris said:


> Definitely true. Do I seem like a jokey type of person?


 

:? ... dunno, I'm a total noooob so I wouldn't know lol

... why would females do that?


----------



## Kris (Nov 18, 2009)

It has been proven that females are attracted to the radiation given off by phones....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

... I find this interesting... care to show articles?


----------



## Kris (Nov 18, 2009)

Sure, I think I saw somethingin Dolly about it the other day. I'll chase it up for you.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

lol yeah... you're taking me for a ride 
And I don't read Dolly, or any of those other (waste of money) mags...


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ian Gulliabli wrote the paper on female snakes being attracted to the radiation given off by phones... he was also the man who discribed the new jungle... the name goes along the lines of the slow flowing river jungle... correct me if im wrong here kris,


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

Total BS... I'm not THAT noob
Just would have been interesting if it were true...


----------



## Kris (Nov 18, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Total BS... I'm not THAT noob
> Just would have been interesting if it were true...



Yeah sorry Tahnee, was just having a bit of a muck around.

Kris


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I know ^_^
Your lack of information was very suss BTW...


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kris said:


> Definitely true. Do I seem like a jokey type of person?


 So after all this time Kris, it was a joke, i thought ppl on here were all seriuos,now that just dissapoints me....MARK


----------



## Kris (Nov 18, 2009)

So after all this time Kris, it was a joke, i thought ppl on here were all seriuos,now that just dissapoints me....MARK


I've never been "seriuos" in my life :lol:

This is the black/yellow boy aaaaagain. I'm not sure yet, but this one will more than likely be paired up with my big yellow girl next season....unless I can get a nice yellow male with bugger all black on it, but adults like that are few and far between.

Kris.


----------



## rash (Nov 18, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Lovely looking coastals you have there rash,they look like Proserpine or Mackay coastals.Do you have any background history on them?



Thanks BROWNS, nah, im not sure of their background, but im still in contact with the previous owner. Now im interested to find out! i'll ask him next time i see him.

Hey Josh, yeh, fingers crossed!! shes a chunky girl!


----------



## Kris (Nov 24, 2009)

To get this up there again,

One of my orangey/brown nice nearly 2yr olds and one of a pair of my "Dwarf Coastal Carpets" :lol: . At nearly 4 years old and a ton of food the dark one is just over 1m long. It and its brother are the same size.

Surely someone has some of the nice ones that JungleLand was churning out, they were some of the nicest Coastals around......Joel....you there?

Kris.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's my little guy. Whatever he may lack in visual spectacular (according to some I'm sure) he certainly makes up for in personality -as you can see in the second picture. Sometimes i think that he thinks he's a dog. Especially when he's curled up in his hide with just his head poking out, like a puppy in its kennel. Love him.


----------



## ivonavich (Nov 25, 2009)

a couple of photos I took of Cena yesterday


----------



## monix (Nov 25, 2009)

ivonavich you cena looks much like my xena! hahaha

mr boabinga


----------



## Colin (Nov 26, 2009)

two females


----------



## 1234callan1234 (Nov 26, 2009)

my coastal XD ones a proserpine


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 26, 2009)

few carpets...i keep all mine in aviaries so dont have the best pics but here they are anyhow......

one of my missus and my cousin the one of the aviaries.


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 26, 2009)

heres one of my fav's i have in the aviaries, very hard to capture the colours of her with my lack of photography skill and lack of a decent camera hahah:lol:. took her in the sun, she is bright yellow/lime colour.


smithy.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 26, 2009)

I love the aviaries ssssmithy! It'd be fantastic being able to keep these guys in those sorts of conditions! Real sunlight, temps and natural conditions! Really, really nice!


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 26, 2009)

I just got a coastal last night...She is so placid...I wont post a photo here as the only ones I took were crap...I will wait a few days and get her out and take a better one...Although she is placid I just fed her...and man..talk about a fast strike...leaves my male Darwin for dead...didnt even see her coming...glad I used the tongs!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a beautiful boy of 2 years old. Looking for a lady Coastal for him now, if anyone has one for sale in Adelaide please let me know


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is a pic....she has such nice green colour but the camera doesnt seem to pick it up with/without a flash...probably need to take her outside..will do in a few days once she has settled in


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 29, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I love the aviaries ssssmithy! It'd be fantastic being able to keep these guys in those sorts of conditions! Real sunlight, temps and natural conditions! Really, really nice!


 
thanks mate, i love my coastal aviaries 
few more shots


----------



## Vixen (Jan 5, 2010)

That male is a stunner.


----------



## Perko (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats a nice pair Kris.


----------



## gozz (Jan 5, 2010)

I think they will produce some nice hatchies
kris, top pairing there cheers


----------



## garycahill (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's my 3yo pair.
Still some growing to do, but they are getting there.
I hadn't realised until after I took the pics, but the yellow shows up a lot more in the tub than on the grass.
First 3 are of the male, last two are the female.
They are coming up for a shed & have lost the blue/green colouration in their heads.
Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jan 5, 2010)

ooooooo gaz... they are _lovely_....


----------



## garycahill (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheers Rox,
Just hoping their colour stays as they get older.
Looking forward to the offspring in a year or two.


----------



## Craig.Wilson (Feb 23, 2010)

I found this prossy in my back yard. feed it about 20 thawed mice then let it go.


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 23, 2010)

ssssmithy said:


> thanks mate, i love my coastal aviaries




How do the aviaries go? heating etc? if ur in the right area you wont need heating right?
What about winter and cold nights?
and rain? Etc

sorry for the questions but i want to set one up for my coastals


----------



## mrbusa69 (Feb 23, 2010)

This is pauly he's about 7ft long and 10 years old. And the best nature possible.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, those Coastals in posts 230 and 235 are amazing!


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

couple of young hypos, they are older now and still look much the same.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, those Coastals in posts 230, 235 and 242 are amazing!


----------



## jahan (Feb 23, 2010)

very nice True Blue,the best hypo`s around.


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

Couple of pics of some of the above hypos as hatchings, as you can see they havnt changed much. As said they are older now than in the first lot of pics and still look much the same. They should produce some amazing young in the next year or two.
Will get someone to take some updated pics in the next few weeks.


----------



## southwazza (Feb 23, 2010)

some fantastic coastals, TrueBlue they are unreal cheers for putting them up


----------



## dee4 (Feb 23, 2010)

A couple of little one's I'm thinking of selling.


----------



## Dar1stheory (Feb 23, 2010)

Posted already in another thread, but this is a better home for them!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is my coastals taz my 5yo male he was brought for my 25th b'day The second pic is my coastal Red she is a supporter of any sized hand (anything she can tag she dont like lol) then theres kia shes my 6yo coastal brought from david reed of reedys reptiles  and lastly is my baby bundii my pride and joy well apart from the others lol I do want more but the husband sys i gotta get rid of the cat & dog first lol


----------



## Joemal (Feb 23, 2010)

This is Poofy he's just a stock standard model but still an excellent placid snake to own


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 25, 2010)

Sparky DOB 12.11.09


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful. I love coastals, they are gorgeous snakes


----------



## Jarden (Mar 15, 2010)

Dont really have pics of my coastal but just have this one for measurement. He is 13 months old. He's looking abit dark must be coming up for a shed


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 15, 2010)

Here are some pic's of my 2y/o girl...artificial lighting does nothing for her colors, will get some more pics in natural light on the next nice day


----------



## townsvillepython (Mar 16, 2010)

my townsville grey female 




looking at a carmel stripped yearling male a friend has for sale


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 16, 2010)

Jarden said:


> Dont really have pics of my coastal but just have this one for measurement. He is 13 months old. He's looking abit dark must be coming up for a shed


nice =). its an awesome program to use i reckon. lol so easy


----------



## Jarden (Mar 16, 2010)

Cheers snakelove Yeah it is quite easy to use. I had to get 20B to show me how to haha


----------



## Perko (Mar 16, 2010)

One i bred in 08


----------



## critters reptiles (Mar 16, 2010)

*coastal favorite*



Me and my baby !!


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 16, 2010)

That's an awesome pic Critters!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 16, 2010)

nice one craig, i love my yellow coastals


----------



## Origamislice (Mar 16, 2010)

my profile pic is my coastal, a normal coming up to shed


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 5, 2010)

Some awesome and beautiful looking Coastals... i will get some pics of mine once it's settled in a bit longer


----------



## Addam (Apr 5, 2010)

My new Cape York


----------



## Addam (Apr 5, 2010)

for some reason my photos wont load but i'm trying


----------



## Addam (Apr 5, 2010)

My other Coastal, he is a brisbane coastal


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Apr 5, 2010)

click on the link i have a thread for my 24mth prossie/proserpine locale python


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Apr 5, 2010)

lol forgot to put link here u go

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/my-prossie-133700


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 5, 2010)

TrueBlue said:


> couple of young hypos, they are older now and still look much the same.


stunning animals


----------



## ravan (Apr 5, 2010)

CraigP said:


> One i bred in 08


 

oooh very nice


----------



## soundfix (Jul 24, 2010)

*Baby Costals*

These are my 2 babies.They always curl up togeather.If you look closely you can see the snake underneaths eye, peering out.
They are around 18months old now. D'man and Flower.


----------



## spyder6052 (Jul 24, 2010)

pic of my coastal she's just under 3m and very placid


----------



## WomaPythons (Jul 24, 2010)

this is my new costal i got a few wks ago


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2010)

WomaPythons said:


> View attachment 156107
> this is my new costal i got a few wks ago


 
Nice saddles and a bit of a stripe. Very nice.


----------



## jamesjr (Jul 24, 2010)

Here are some of my adults, and a hatchie i breed last season

cheers


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2010)

jamesjr said:


> Here are some of my adults, and a hatchie i breed last season
> 
> cheers
> View attachment 156112
> ...



Like pic two.


----------



## Perkele (Jul 27, 2010)

my two. big one is getting huge (relatively), about to shed. little guy has stripes


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 29, 2010)

been posted before but might as well bump the thread up.


----------



## deebo (Jul 29, 2010)

stu - are the last two pics the same snake?


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 29, 2010)

View attachment 156725


----------



## danandgaye (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## spyder6052 (Jul 29, 2010)

a couple of more shots of my girl


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 29, 2010)

David Evans said:


> stu - are the last two pics the same snake?



yeah mate same one. need a matching male to with her.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 29, 2010)

spyder.. looks like ours could be related..lol.. mines a brown during the day then go's grey at night, mines a brisbane that came from brissy...about 6 1/2 yo..


----------



## Wallypod (Jul 29, 2010)

here is my little girl just got her 2 weeks ago


----------



## spyder6052 (Jul 29, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> spyder.. looks like ours could be related..lol.. mines a brown during the day then go's grey at night, mines a brisbane that came from brissy...about 6 1/2 yo..



she would be about the same age, although the people who i got her off of bought her from Darwin


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 30, 2010)

been paying a lot of attention to this girl lately, i think she might of heard i wanted a gtp and she's scared i might sell her.

playing with some different settings and lenses this morning, actually decided to try work my camera out finally.


----------



## djrip96 (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

That is one fine animal there Ozzie...

Would I be right in saying that she is a line of coastal?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 30, 2010)

not 100% sure what you mean there jungleman. but yes she is coastal from normal looking parents (from memory father was from gladstone and the mother may have had prossie in her which i think is where the yellow came from). But definitely not locality specific coastals. I'm not sure how many in the clutch came out like her, she was a hold back that i managed to score.

Here is a pic of a sibling male that i will be breeding her with. haven't got many pics of him. Will be crossing any good offspring with hypos to see what pops out.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

Got it spot on for what I was asking Ozzie.

Be really keen to see what these two produce.

pm sent.

Cheers


----------



## Colin (Aug 4, 2010)

one of mine..


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 4, 2010)

very nice colin


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 4, 2010)

Updated pics of my Coastal 

She's special because she's mine :]


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 4, 2010)

Ozzie Python, that coastal is amazing. Such beautiful colours!


----------



## Perkele (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 5, 2010)

some good looking coastals on here =)


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 5, 2010)

Some really nice coastals in this thread.

Who ever thought the plain old coastal would become so popular 

Here are a few of mine...

View attachment 157858
View attachment 157862
View attachment 157861
View attachment 157860
View attachment 157859


Cheers


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 6, 2010)

heres an odd little one compared to the rest of the clutch of hypo coastals.the only one out of 22 that came out this colour and still looking good.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 6, 2010)

nice pics wayne looking good mate, slimebo that coastal almost looks like a caramel


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 6, 2010)

Three carpets. Already posted these pics in another thread but what the hell.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 6, 2010)

like that third pic jungleman.

some nice hypos there slimbo, any updated pics of them? (males especially )

very nice rob, be noce to see how they are looking in 12 months time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Kah. (Aug 12, 2010)

Speckled male coastal carpet






and speckled female coastal carpet.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 12, 2010)

Kah.

thats a cracker, how do I get my hands on that bloodline.......


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 12, 2010)

TrueBlue said:


> Three carpets. Already posted these pics in another thread but what the hell.


 
I had the honour of viewing these animals recently. The word "Stunning" does not do them justice


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 12, 2010)

heres one of my buggers snapped at cleaning time, forgive the presents she left me in the corner and in the water bowl


----------



## Kah. (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll PM you Burrumundi, these guys are going up for sale so I can concentrate on others lines. I love them because they're a bit different


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2010)

couple more pics


----------



## gozz (Aug 14, 2010)

put me down for a pair of them Rob there hot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 14, 2010)

TrueBlue said:


> couple more pics


 
outstanding hypos


----------



## Snowman (Aug 14, 2010)

coastal imbricata


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 14, 2010)

some nice coastal you have there guys =)


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2010)

Few more


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 14, 2010)

I hope this girl is gravid the one on the left.

They are Proserpine Carpets. Funny story to this pic, I was trying to capture the both of them together...6ft plus animals wanting to go their own ways..me trying to control them and take a pic....NO!!!!....never again by myself...lol


----------



## carterd (Aug 15, 2010)

This Guy loves Chicks so much that once he forgot to hold on and flew out of his enclosure as he launched to strike, falling a metre to the floor. Impatient boy.


----------



## Perko (Aug 16, 2010)

Looking good Scott, hope she is gravid.




Southside Morelia said:


> I hope this girl is gravid the one on the left.
> 
> They are Proserpine Carpets. Funny story to this pic, I was trying to capture the both of them together...6ft plus animals wanting to go their own ways..me trying to control them and take a pic....NO!!!!....never again by myself...lol


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 16, 2010)

thought i would join in and show off my newest addition a hpyo coastal,





will have much better pics once she is settled in


----------



## shaye (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice cheynei 
Reckon u could pm me where u got it from 
Cheers


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 16, 2010)

some great snakes there guys kep them coming


----------



## Colin (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## shaye (Aug 17, 2010)

Cracker colin


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice as always colin


----------



## carterd (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's my new chicky, her name is Vicky
At a very cute stage, 7 months of age
She looks out of her hide peeping, when she's not sleeping
She loves her little perch and is always on the search
Pinky rats is what I feed her and eventually I'm gonna breed her.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL...catchy frase there carterd.

Very nice coastal too mate. At 7 months she sure is showing a lot of potential for some nice hypos in the near future.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 24, 2010)

nice looking hypos roger and vixen gotta love coatals just the greatest snakes to handle


----------



## dazza82 (Aug 25, 2010)

*my coastal*

deleted


----------



## dazza82 (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my 18month old coastal, Medusa is her name. is really great to handle and is currently getting her new home built


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 23, 2010)

*What ever happened to this coastal ?*

Heres a photo from a thread on here that i saved some time ago of a coastal that looked different to the norm ?
Does anyone have any updates or info on this python ?


----------



## nahla2062 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, this is Nahla and she is 9 months old


----------



## Perko (Oct 25, 2010)

Is that the one that was in a wood pack?
If so, didnt they let it go?



Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres a photo from a thread on here that i saved some time ago of a coastal that looked different to the norm ?
> Does anyone have any updates or info on this python ?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Craig ,
that would explain it then.
cheers
Roger


----------



## cadwallader (Nov 11, 2010)

two nice looking snakes  not sure if it the same snake one was taken in late jan the other in november last year


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 11, 2010)

my two


----------



## gilmore (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^^Beautiful^^^^

I just got my first snake today and its a Coastal.We were going to get a Jungle but they were rather snappy and the lad wasnt keen.She is 8 months old and a little over 1 meter in length feeding on Velvets.Soon as I got her home she had a 1/2 hour dip/swim and sussed the cage out.As soon as she was happy she was the only one in there she went off to her hide/s.

Ill post up pics later if she comes out of her hides,I wont be handling her for a few days.

karl


----------



## smileymertz (Nov 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;MR4QndcWL0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR4QndcWL0U[/video]

[video=youtube;iTWIJ9_cDJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTWIJ9_cDJU[/video]

videos of my Coastal, Sparky, shedding.

Light and focus a bit dodgy, but interesting all the same!


----------



## gilmore (Nov 15, 2010)

Our new addition,she is named ChloeGoing on 11 months and just over 3ft long.You can see her first feed it the top right corner where she bends.


----------



## giggle (Nov 15, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> my two



I love the second one  looks a bit like one of the babies I am getting! Cant wait


----------



## gilmore (Nov 25, 2010)

Heres our female Chloe that has just turned 11 months and is just over 1 meter.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 26, 2010)

here are mine i just got


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 26, 2010)

i pick this girl up tomorrow


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 26, 2010)

very nice byron....love the stripped carpets


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is my 5 yo coastal Taz and my 6yo Kia, the one in the red box is my Taz he not long had a feed....


----------



## pepsi111 (Nov 26, 2010)

here is my little baby


----------



## GlennSan (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm very new to this - only got my first snake Tuesday.
A 7 year old coastal and she is lovely!


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 26, 2010)

i dont know if i have allready posted this , but heres an old pic of my female and male coastal .
ill take more pics soon . as there growing like weeds.


----------



## bkevo (Nov 26, 2010)

woke up at 5 this morning before work and seen this. got them in the cooker tonight


----------



## Vixen (Nov 26, 2010)

One of my prossies and a hypo.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 27, 2010)

Another shed today:


----------



## giggle (Nov 28, 2010)

Vixen, I love your snakes!


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 28, 2010)

my new girl i picked up yesterday


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice Ben, great photo on that first pic.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 28, 2010)

Isn't funny...years ago, coastals were never given a second thought, now look at them.


----------



## noah07 (Nov 28, 2010)

heres my guy about 1m in length really placid seen a few on this thread that look like my guy would like to know the locale if anyone knows cheers..


----------



## mattyf (Dec 24, 2010)

here are my coastals.


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 24, 2010)

thses have been posted in other threads but hey my new prossie coastals


----------



## Baaaax (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's my beautiful girl in feeding time and a photo from her shed yesterday.


----------



## Joemal (Dec 24, 2010)

Been posted before but hey this is the thread to show Poofy off .


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 25, 2010)

*my coastals x2*

first 3 are 'george', last is 'evil' they are my little babies View attachment 178607
View attachment 178606
View attachment 178609
View attachment 178608


----------



## dossy (Dec 25, 2010)

nice coastales everyone, i wish i could keep one....stupid pernts rules


----------



## ellis01 (Dec 26, 2010)

just measured my boys shed today he isn't as big as these girls however it measured approx 2.6m I'm rapt arnt coastals the best most placid big babies! I think the girsl are well over 3.5m for sure!


----------



## ellis01 (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ellis01 (Dec 26, 2010)

Kyro said:


> Fingers crossed for you walpole
> 
> Bitey try a piece of string to measure, start at the head & kind of run the string along with the snake as it slides through your hand then mark the string where the tail ends & measure it. It takes a bit of practise but once you get the hang of it it's so easy to measure them & no stupid computers involved



or just wait for a shed and line it up try not to stretch the skin so u get a more accurate result


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's a new couple of my little girl, coming onto 3 years old next month and demanding more and more food


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 5, 2012)

Some new pics


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 8, 2012)

Great coastals James , what a collection you have mate.
Heres a few of mine from my caramel bloodline that produces greys..


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 8, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Great coastals James , what a collection you have mate.
> Heres a few of mine from my caramel bloodline that produces greys..



Thanks mate, they are true blues line.

Stunning snakes as always you have Roger, i like that grey one, do they hold that colour as adults?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 8, 2012)

Thats why those coastals are so hot.. ie true blue line etc .
If you take into account the side by side shot of a caramel and a grey sibling you can see the grey has reduced yellow when compared to a sibling with yellow.
I sold of the grey sibling some time ago . I would expect it to still have a greyish colour but with brown and darker pigments coming threw as a adult.
Roger


----------



## Goth-Girl (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's my Boy Arrow..


Love him to death.
17 months old & 1.2 metres.:lol:.


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 11, 2012)

Kris said:


> Just a 2 1/2 yr old Coastal head.




Any closer and you would see DNA strands, Superb picture.


Endeavour


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Apr 14, 2012)

Noah - 2yr old Glasshouse Mountains Coastal


----------



## Perko (Apr 16, 2012)

Snake


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 16, 2012)

CraigP said:


> Snake




That one is a stunner mate!!! How old?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 16, 2012)

I might show later, cleaning house now.
Cheers


----------



## Perko (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks mate, female 4yrs old



jamesjr said:


> That one is a stunner mate!!! How old?


----------



## turtle (Apr 17, 2012)

Good to see some If Zobo's line getting around


----------



## Danster (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all; some truly beautiful snakes here. I have just inherited a Coastal Jag from a friend who had to move overseas for work. Cranky little fella; but so gorgeous, and love the buffalo skull on his head!! Was doing some research into these guys, and learned they can have a kind of neurological problem, and to my dismay, noticed this could be true with Buffalo Bill. When he goes into his defensive `S`, sometimes he will just tip over backwards so he is upside down. Doesn`t happen often, but it happens. Just wondered if there is anything I need to know or do to help this fella out. He feeds fine, sheds fine, is a healthy little hatchy, but i am just worried he is not in any torment. Thanks in advance ppl; I don`t even care if I have to leave him be by himself with no other contact besides feeding and cleaning, just want him comfortable.


----------



## Rissi (Apr 17, 2012)

View attachment 247825
someone call the rspca on me-i let my coastal watch tv. Her fav is the Dr Phil LOL jking, we were watching this cus they had like 5m scrub pythons on tv. I think she got a crush on one of em
View attachment 247826

View attachment 247827


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys & girls & everyone else,
This is the last time i am posting these pics & talking about these snakes.

The last pic is of Ruby as a yearling & the other pics are of Ruby/caramelo & one of Pink the possible daddy to last years clutch & 2 of the yearlings held back from last year.

Whilst they do not show high hypo traits, they are what they are.
From this years clutch from Ruby & Caramello guaranteed there is some interesting babies.
Please see on the next post for a pic.


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 26, 2012)

This is one of the holdbacks from this season breeding Ruby to Caramello, A possible super hypo & after 3 sheds.
So all the past knockers please hold your tongue.
Thanks








Cheers
Ian


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 26, 2012)

mrs_davo said:


> This is one of the holdbacks from this season breeding Ruby to Caramello, A possible super hypo & after 3 sheds.
> So all the past knockers please hold your tongue.
> Thanks
> 
> ...



I dont think there is anything to knock, they are Beautiful... I love your snakes, the Coastals I got off you last year are top quality and wonderful handlers they will always be my favorites no matter what I get


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 26, 2012)

Have you got photos of them Merle?
Just for my info is all.

Cheers
Ian



CrystalMoon said:


> I dont think there is anything to knock, they are Beautiful... I love your snakes, the Coastals I got off you last year are top quality and wonderful handlers they will always be my favorites no matter what I get



And this little ****e is a biter, i normally don't get that in my snakes.

Cheers
Ian

Is there no comments from the peanut gallerly tonight?
Cheers
Ian


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 26, 2012)

There he is Ian, I havent got any recent ones of "Whisper" as she is still AWOL but Gremlin is developing into a gorgeous fellow and he is consistently a dream to handle it doesnt matter if he is hungry, shedding, hot or cold he just comes out of his enclosure of his own free will and seems to like interacting on a regular basis. He has only ever had one hiccup with feeding and that was when his cage mate escaped, and he went off his feed for a few weeks. He hasnt missed a feed since then  He is and always will be my Favorite  same with Whisper if she ever shows her little face again


----------



## aussie-albino (Apr 26, 2012)

Crackers Ian, congrats on some top results am looking forward to seeing what we can do with her and her offspring up here. 

cheers
Scott


----------



## Bandit05 (Apr 26, 2012)

Computer hog with attitude


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't have any pics right now, but at present I have one female Coastal with a chocolate and caramel semi striped pattern as well as anotehr that I have put a deposit on and I am paying it off, its a super tiger hypo caramel coastal, another female


----------



## Vixen (Apr 26, 2012)

Some hatchies that I bred this season.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 27, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Some hatchies that I bred this season.


Are these your Proserpines Vixen? Theyre very pretty



CrystalMoon said:


> View attachment 249359
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Bredli that handles like a dream. Funnily enough this same Bredli calmed down a Jungle and my Coastal that she shares her tank with and they are dream handlers too now


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 27, 2012)

aussie-albino said:


> Crackers Ian, congrats on some top results am looking forward to seeing what we can do with her and her offspring up here.
> 
> cheers
> Scott



Thanks Scott, that means a lot to me.
Just make sure you look after my little babies.

cheers
Ian


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 27, 2012)

I really need to take some more pics of this one, prob is she is not very co-operative. Suspected Calico, the grandmother of this snake was almost marbled with a lot of white coming through.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 27, 2012)

Male proserpine shed last night, thought it was time I got some new photo's!


----------



## Kitah (Apr 27, 2012)

WOW! Vixen that coastal is HOT! I think that now has to be my favourite coastal by far... Probably even my favourite out of all Morealia sp... Are you breeding your prossies again next year by any chance? I think I may have to get one haha (No funds at the moment  )


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Apr 27, 2012)

My coastal, great colours on him


----------



## animal805 (Apr 27, 2012)

My big boy


----------



## Vixen (Apr 27, 2012)

Kitah said:


> WOW! Vixen that coastal is HOT! I think that now has to be my favourite coastal by far... Probably even my favourite out of all Morealia sp... Are you breeding your prossies again next year by any chance? I think I may have to get one haha (No funds at the moment



If the female is in good condition I will probably be breeding them again yes - but I will be trying quite a few new pairs this year so if I think I may have a bit_ too_ many hatchies I may give them a miss.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 27, 2012)

ahh bugger... Mhmm I'm now contemplating whether I can use the gladdy expo as an excuse to drive up, and maybe get one... How many hatchies do you have left?

Sorry for hijacking the thread...


----------



## Vixen (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll send you a PM. =)


----------



## moreliamanic (Apr 28, 2012)

my partner and I have recently just bought another python, a coastal carpet. We just couldn't resist, her colours and patterns were just insanely awesome. unfortunately the owner didn't have a complete history of the snake and its parents(we are in the process of tracking it down). What do you think? is she pure coastal, or inter bred? Or just dead lucky to receive these colours and patterns? 

Not the best picture, but eh. She is also due for a shed in the next couple of weeks 
View attachment 249684


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 28, 2012)

Jaye_Walford said:


> my partner and I have recently just bought another python, a coastal carpet. We just couldn't resist, her colours and patterns were just insanely awesome. unfortunately the owner didn't have a complete history of the snake and its parents(we are in the process of tracking it down). What do you think? is she pure coastal, or inter bred? Or just dead lucky to receive these colours and patterns?
> 
> Not the best picture, but eh. She is also due for a shed in the next couple of weeks
> View attachment 249684




I personally think there is jungle in there Jaye, actually a lot of jungle.


----------



## moreliamanic (Apr 30, 2012)

Xtreme_Reptiles said:


> I personally think there is jungle in there Jaye, actually a lot of jungle.



This is what I thought. Thanks for your input


----------



## S&M Morelia (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm on the same line of thinking Wayne, if we could get a better shot of the side of the head and also the top of the head, that would be great 

Cheers
Shaun.


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 30, 2012)

This is my coastal he is big.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 30, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> This is my coastal he is big.



that's not a coastal, thats an odd colored retic... :shock:


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 30, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> This is my coastal he is big.



OMG makes mine look huge


----------



## woody101 (Apr 30, 2012)

looks like a diamond


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 30, 2012)

some more of my little new guy after a shed fooook me he is sexy, tagged me 10000000 times but hahahahaha i looked like a pin cushion, i was like ffs COME ON STOP!!!!!!!!!!



































had to throw one of hypo in also he is super sexy after a shed


----------



## jasethenut (May 1, 2012)

WOW so much has changed in 16 mths . Just look at all the carpet all different colors there all coming out of the wood works 
ray very nice carpets man (still into fish?)


----------



## raycam01_au (May 1, 2012)

Hey Jase
no matey believe it or not not a single tank or fish to be seen lol
 sold all 180 tanks over the last few years into bikes and reps now 
nice

hows u


----------



## Kitarsha (May 4, 2012)

My bubs 
















My yearlings..










Apologies for the crappy pics....my fault not the cameras!!! lmao


----------



## Kitah (May 4, 2012)

Proserpine coastal


----------



## Baaaax (May 5, 2012)

Patterns my coastal
I like to think she has strong colours


----------



## Pilchy (May 5, 2012)

nearly 13month old coastal


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 8, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## Jason.s (May 9, 2012)

All nice carpets! here some of mine I need to get some photos of the others.

















I posted one twice by mistake


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 9, 2012)

I love the peppered hypo you have there in the last pic


----------



## aussie-albino (May 9, 2012)

Some nice coastals there Jason.S

cheers
Scott


----------



## Jason.s (May 10, 2012)

thanks mate i've got more just need to take more photo's when I get around to it.
ps. i'm new to this site and i keep geting likes on my posts how do I give one back, not real good with computers
still learning like with my photo's.


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 252063
View attachment 252064
View attachment 252065


this is of my pair of coastals...i was told they were prossies but im not sure...i like their patterning either way


----------



## kat2005dodi (May 14, 2012)

Two wild caught coastals, just north of Bundy, thought the pattern/colour variation was interesting!




Both released after snacking on my chickens!


----------



## Kitarsha (May 14, 2012)

Freshly shed Scandal





Freshly shed Whisper





Just waiting for Wicked to shed now


----------



## Jason.s (May 14, 2012)

Heres another one.





one of my baby hypo's


----------



## Flexxx (May 16, 2012)

3 of the carpets enjoyn the sun


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 16, 2012)

View attachment 252247
View attachment 252248


my new female hypo caramel coastal.....bought from reptile city today.....a bit snappy but will tame down with handling


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 4, 2012)

Yearling coastal


----------



## xmickx (Jun 4, 2012)

EEEEEEEEEEErick


----------



## hugsta (Jun 4, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> This is my coastal he is big.



But this integrade was wild caught and was supposedly released back into the wild. So there must be a mistruth here somewhere......!!!! This is an old pic as well.


----------



## Joemal (Jun 5, 2012)

Stock standard model ....


----------



## pretzels (Jun 5, 2012)

hehe now that i actually have a coastal instead of just dreaming.

first pic is the new bub im picking up thursday and the other three pics are my gorgeous little boy ( thought he was a girl but now pretty sure patches is a boy)


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 8, 2012)

I cannot help boasting about these two holdbacks, bred from Ruby and Caramello last season, now approx 5 months old.
Some people told me that the parents were not hypo, but these prove otherwise.

cheers 
Ian


----------



## raycam01_au (Jun 8, 2012)

here is hypo and caramello 10 minutes ago 
fresh kill

















freshly culled babies for ma babies 

they loved them


----------



## Kitah (Jul 2, 2012)

Somewhat crap pics, but my freshly shed proserpine coastal girl  


























And an even worse photo of the boy, because he didn't want to come out of his warm toilet paper roll lol!


----------



## Rissi (Jul 2, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Somewhat crap pics, but my freshly shed proserpine coastal girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love this snake. Reminds me so much of my girl so I'm very biased but she's gorgeous!
Go proserpines!
Oh and mine was that colour at that age now she's a lot darker green (instead of the light browns) but recently she shed and her new skin was completely different colour and back to brown haha.
I think she likes to change outfits every now and then.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 2, 2012)

My Honey Jungle did that during her first year, now she's settled on a pretty light gold. My first coastal is a washed out muddy grey brown colour with patterns like a maze, she never changes her colours at all though. (really bad pic, all I got right now with ehr alone)




Just got me a Hypo Tiger Coastal from Brad Walker, he said it was a red phase, whatever that means, she's a pretty little thing, looks like a caramel with lotsa gold shining through underneath and her hypo lines are pencil thin and dotted in most parts, but no thicker than one scale.


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is Sammy. I don't know what locality she is, who bred her, where she is from or anything. A friend passed her onto me at the start of the year and he knew nothing about her either. All I know is that she is theist beautiful natured snake and has never bitten or even snapped at anyone. She has a lovely stripe going up each side as well. Here are some pictures of her .


----------



## Zinga (Jul 6, 2012)

here my 3 meter 12 kg monster coastal slash


----------



## TheReptileben (Jul 6, 2012)

im envious of all the colours that you have this is my little quite plain little guyView attachment 258179
View attachment 258180


----------



## ForgottenXo (Jul 7, 2012)

This is one of my babies, Violet  she is a hypo...hatched this year so just on 6 months old. She changes with every shed! I luff her 

Kayte Xo


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 7, 2012)

ForgottenXo said:


> This is one of my babies, Violet  she is a hypo...hatched this year so just on 6 months old. She changes with every shed! I luff her
> 
> Kayte Xo



Kayte, I saw this picture of her you posted on the 'Rockhampton and Gladstone, anything fishy, anything Reptile' page earlier. She really is a gorgeous snake!! Makes me all the more tempted to look into purchasing Richard's last little female - I just need to convince the rest of the house .


----------



## ForgottenXo (Jul 7, 2012)

Jessica29 said:


> Kayte, I saw this picture of her you posted on the 'Rockhampton and Gladstone, anything fishy, anything Reptile' page earlier. She really is a gorgeous snake!! Makes me all the more tempted to look into purchasing Richard's last little female - I just need to convince the rest of the house .



Awww thanks Jess  shes pretty awesome. Hes done a really good job with them, and has been handling them all down. They come with a little enclosure too. You should definately convince your house


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 7, 2012)

ForgottenXo said:


> Awww thanks Jess  shes pretty awesome. Hes done a really good job with them, and has been handling them all down. They come with a little enclosure too. You should definately convince your house



They look awesome to handle - you can tell how good a job he's doing with them just by looking at and reading his posts. I'd love to convince them but I don't think it's going to be possible!! I just brought home this beautiful jungle and her brother two weeks ago


----------



## ForgottenXo (Jul 7, 2012)

Jessica29 said:


> They look awesome to handle - you can tell how good a job he's doing with them just by looking at and reading his posts. I'd love to convince them but I don't think it's going to be possible!! I just brought home this beautiful jungle and her brother two weeks ago



Haha i know the feeling. Ive been on a purchasing ban since around march. I have aquired 3 new snakes since then >.<
i just come home and show him pictures and tell him when its coming  cant argue with that!

Kayte Xo


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 7, 2012)

ForgottenXo said:


> Haha i know the feeling. Ive been on a purchasing ban since around march. I have aquired 3 new snakes since then >.<
> i just come home and show him pictures and tell him when its coming  cant argue with that!
> 
> Kayte Xo



Haha! Not a bad idea . I live in Gladstone so it shouldn't be too hard to find some excuse to go to Rocky and just happen to bring back a snake as well .

The problem is the license is my mums so It's hard to do things like that. I'm going to get mine on the 29th July (the moment I turn 18) and we will sign over all my snakes to me then.


----------



## ForgottenXo (Jul 7, 2012)

Our gorgeous Proserpine Coastal Bella Donna (B-Donna) we purchased of Vixen from her unproven het axanthic clutch  regardless, she is a cutie 

Kayte Xo


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 7, 2012)

She's gorgeous!!  Here is another picture of my Sammy.


----------



## pretzels (Jul 7, 2012)

my bubba freshly shed <3


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 7, 2012)

Some of This seasons Juvis:


----------



## wasgij (Jul 7, 2012)

that last one is a cracker mate!


----------



## Wally (Jul 7, 2012)

wasgij said:


> that last one is a cracker mate!



I concur.


----------



## ForgottenXo (Jul 7, 2012)

Gecko :) said:


> Some of This seasons Juvis:
> 
> View attachment 258296
> View attachment 258292
> ...



Gecko, you have Brad Walker lines coastals hey? Ive tracked back our striped coastal (from Phantom Reptiles) and think she is from the same bloodline! They are awesome! Id love a male for her one day 

This is Chanel ^_^


----------



## Wally (Jul 8, 2012)

ForgottenXo said:


> This is one of my babies, Violet



Gorgeous


----------



## ForgottenXo (Jul 8, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks! I cant wait for her yellow transformation  a few more sheds and she should be there!

Kayte Xo


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jul 8, 2012)

here is my michka


----------



## Rissi (Jul 10, 2012)

still a baby and just hit 2m (she's 18 months now)
Can't believe how fast they grow!


----------



## TreeHugger (Jul 10, 2012)

Norman Bates.... Psycho Killer!


----------



## pretzels (Jul 10, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> View attachment 258657
> 
> 
> Norman Bates.... Psycho Killer!



he looks like hes getting some size to him  or is it a trick of the photo?


----------



## turtle (Jul 10, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> View attachment 258657
> 
> 
> Norman Bates.... Psycho Killer!



Whats with the gloves? It's a hatchie!


----------



## pretzels (Jul 10, 2012)

i wear gloves with my hatchie, what of it


----------



## Chanzey (Jul 10, 2012)

Gecko :) said:


> Some of This seasons Juvis:
> 
> View attachment 258296
> View attachment 258292
> ...



Wowzers, not usually a fan of coastals but they amazing !


----------



## turtle (Jul 10, 2012)

pretzels said:


> i wear gloves with my hatchie, what of it



Nothing of it but maybe that's why it's a psycho.


----------



## TreeHugger (Jul 10, 2012)

turtle said:


> Nothing of it but maybe that's why it's a psycho.


Beleive me he was a psycho before I started using gloves. He I agree what of it! I'm a scardy cat, not gonna deny it, just makes me more confident and FYI I have calmed down the most aggressive snakes, and am still working on this one  gloves are a handy tool! 

I love striped coastals. Am a sucker for stripes I have realized! Bring in the striped coastals.



pretzels said:


> he looks like hes getting some size to him  or is it a trick of the photo?


Saying hatchie I am generalising.... He/she is about 19 weeks old.....


----------



## kodie (Jul 10, 2012)

Heres my coastal other one is an olive., it's a little over 2m. both are a little a over 2 meters


----------



## pretzels (Jul 10, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> Beleive me he was a psycho before I started using gloves. He I agree what of it! I'm a scardy cat, not gonna deny it, just makes me more confident and FYI I have calmed down the most aggressive snakes, and am still working on this one  gloves are a handy tool!
> 
> I love striped coastals. Am a sucker for stripes I have realized! Bring in the striped coastals.
> 
> ...




is he/she one of darrens? i think i saw it on Facebook..with the coat hanger? 

my hatchie is nuts whether i wear gloves or not. id rather not have the reaction i have to being bitten so i wear gloves.


----------



## TreeHugger (Jul 10, 2012)

pretzels said:


> is he/she one of darrens? i think i saw it on Facebook..with the coat hanger?
> 
> my hatchie is nuts whether i wear gloves or not. id rather not have the reaction i have to being bitten so i wear gloves.


 Yep I got it off darren. Didnt have a need for a snake hook before I got this hatchie so hanger it was  now just gloves  better than a hook if you ask me!


----------



## pretzels (Jul 10, 2012)

haha yeah.. i didn't have a need for gloves before i got my second coastal...


----------



## Rissi (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> View attachment 258682
> View attachment 258683
> 
> Heres my coastal other one is an olive., it's a little over 2m. both are a little a over 2 meters



These two look adorable. I really feel bad my girl doesnt have a friend but I'm still at home and not allowed a second.
Very cute.


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for not hating on me lol. everyone else is having a go at me for putting them together lol


----------



## Danni_1488 (Jul 11, 2012)

My medusa <3 2 year old coastal.. She is my first snake and my spoilt little baby


----------



## Rissi (Jul 11, 2012)

kodie said:


> Thanks for not hating on me lol. everyone else is having a go at me for putting them together lol



Hahaha yeah I just saw the other thread. Look I wouldn't house two separate species but being the size they are currently you can prob get away with it then you know your snakes. Youll know when it's time to separate em.
Good luck.


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Hahaha yeah I just saw the other thread. Look I wouldn't house two separate species but being the size they are currently you can prob get away with it then you know your snakes. Youll know when it's time to separate em.
> Good luck.


 thanks  i've separated them now just cause my ollie hasn't eating in 4 weeks


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 13, 2012)

Haven't posted in a while.

My Little Girl isn't so little anymore 

Love her to bits, she's still a teddybear.

I'm 5ft tall, so I guesstimate her to be 6-7ft and at least 6kg.


----------



## Wally (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## raycam01_au (Aug 13, 2012)

TahneeMaree said:


> Haven't posted in a while.
> 
> My Little Girl isn't so little anymore
> 
> ...



thats juss freaking awesome, what a stunner






love him


----------



## pretzels (Aug 13, 2012)

my little boy is getting big now  my girl is happy snappy as ever lol.


----------



## Nick-G (Aug 13, 2012)

This is Elmo!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 22, 2012)

give him a tickle! Very nice animal


----------



## Wally (Sep 2, 2012)

A couple more pics of these two.

Male




Female




And a toey older male.


----------



## Jason.s (Sep 3, 2012)

Couple more shots






- - - Updated - - -

Few different colours


----------



## Cotter (Sep 15, 2012)

View attachment 265145
View attachment 265146
View attachment 265147
View attachment 265148


First Two are of my little girl and the other Two are of my boy.

All thanks to Jeremy (Reptile Territory) 

Cheers, Leigh

Still can't get them to work


----------



## Kitah (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## thals (Sep 30, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Couple more shots



Love this snake Jase!


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 1, 2012)

ivonavich said:


> My boy Cena



Thats one seriously nice snake.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## xmickx (Oct 1, 2012)

EEEEEEEErick here he is at at 9 months
he is a awsome snake to handle



View attachment 266469
View attachment 266468


- - - Updated - - -

princess awsome snake to handle the kids picked her for my birthday pressie


----------



## Vixen (Oct 14, 2012)

My one and only holdback from last season, a little Proserpine.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 14, 2012)

He looks crap in this photo.. but male proserpine again. Need to take him outside for some nice shots. Bred by Vixen (by the way vixen, if you see this- he's firing along perfectly, never misses a feed now. The girl of course is also powering along!)


----------



## Vixen (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is my recently shed Joel Faustino line RP Proserpine. Haven't posted a photo of her since she was much younger, she's grown quite a bit now!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 18, 2012)

I have one of Joel's rp prossies too Vixen. Looks almost identical to yours, but the pattern is a lot more scattered.

He sure has produced some stunners.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 18, 2012)

He certainly has produced some amazing animals with his line, i'm very honored that I was able to purchase a pair.

The male I have is even better looking than my girl - I will have to upload a photo when he next sheds too!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 18, 2012)

This is my boy Vixen...

View attachment 271111


----------



## Vixen (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## JasonMini (Nov 19, 2012)

Second day home...
Has 2 velvet mice, then decides to go for a climb


----------



## damian83 (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice Jason


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Nov 19, 2012)

phoenix


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 24, 2012)

My daughter has decided to call her Lilly,
Here she is having a swim after a feed


----------



## Kitah (Nov 27, 2012)

Prossie coastal girl


----------



## dannydee (Nov 28, 2012)

Not the best photos, as the globes wash out her colours.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Dec 1, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Here is my recently shed Joel Faustino line RP Proserpine. Haven't posted a photo of her since she was much younger, she's grown quite a bit now!



OMG Vixen She is Absolutely Stunning..Your Sooo Lucky..Coastals Rock!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Vixen said:


> Here is my recently shed Joel Faustino line RP Proserpine. Haven't posted a photo of her since she was much younger, she's grown quite a bit now!



OMG Vixen She is Absolutely Stunning..Your Sooo Lucky..Coastals Rock!!!


----------



## damian83 (Dec 1, 2012)

Vixen said:


> My one and only holdback from last season, a little Proserpine.



I'd love one....... will you be breeding them any time soon ?


----------



## Vixen (Dec 1, 2012)

damian83 said:


> I'd love one....... will you be breeding them any time soon ?



Glad you like him! Eggs are in the incubator as I speak, 18 good ones this season - very proud of her and fingers crossed they all hatch out.  

Expecting them to be available from around Feb/March next year.


----------



## damian83 (Dec 1, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Glad you like him! Eggs are in the incubator as I speak, 18 good ones this season - very proud of her and fingers crossed they all hatch out.
> 
> Expecting them to be available from around Feb/March next year.



Absolute stunner


----------



## dannydee (Dec 1, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Glad you like him! Eggs are in the incubator as I speak, 18 good ones this season - very proud of her and fingers crossed they all hatch out.
> 
> Expecting them to be available from around Feb/March next year.



Vixen, if I were in Australia, I would definitely, absolutely, without doubt buy one from you. I absolutely love these coastals, but unfortunately there are none to be found in Scotland.


----------



## Dippy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Gypsy =)*


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 4, 2012)

100% pure coastal


----------



## Luke_G (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice snake... Shame about its owner though.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 4, 2012)

Two different snakes, ...... and thats not very nice!..... (but yeah your right).


----------



## Kitah (Dec 4, 2012)

Wild coastal


----------



## Luke_G (Dec 4, 2012)

Hahaha can't let your head get to big rob  best looking pure coastal carpets in oz mate!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 4, 2012)

couple more coastals


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> I really need to take some more pics of this one, prob is she is not very co-operative. Suspected Calico, the grandmother of this snake was almost marbled with a lot of white coming through.



thats one of the best looking carpets ive seen

cheers shaun


----------



## Goth-Girl (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi All Here's a Pic of my New Little Girl "Ofelia" I Picked up Today..


Big Thanks to You Vixen She is sooo Beautiful and Placid..Luv Her!!!Thanks Again!!!! Coastal's Rock!!!


----------



## Madders (Dec 5, 2012)

Goth-Girl said:


> Hi All Here's a Pic of my New Little Girl "Ofelia" I Picked up Today..
> View attachment 272898
> 
> Big Thanks to You Vixen She is sooo Beautiful and Placid..Luv Her!!!Thanks Again!!!! Coastal's Rock!!!



She is cute goth girl I got two of her sisters and they are just awesome. Where did you get her name from? I've heard it before just can't place it


----------



## dannydee (Dec 5, 2012)

I would love one of these! Vixen, can you do me a favour and ship me one over please? I appreciate you would have to break the law, but I really would give it a good home.
So, what d'ya say? A female be be great thanks, just name the price!


----------



## Kitarsha (Dec 5, 2012)

Sleeping off a bunny meal...lol


----------



## Jodes1973 (Dec 5, 2012)

this is my big boy 'camo' he enjoys a good feed lol


----------



## dannydee (Dec 5, 2012)

Jodes1973 said:


> View attachment 272920
> View attachment 272921
> 
> this is my big boy 'camo' he enjoys a good feed lol



Great pictures.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 6, 2012)

This pair layed a clutch this season.


----------



## nintendont (Dec 7, 2012)

Ive heard of Proserpine Coastals, but what are the other area specific coastals? And how do you know? Purely from the markings? Or by just taking a breeders word for it?

What would you call this one:


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 7, 2012)

My Juvi Striped coastal


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 8, 2012)

This young girl layed a nice clutch- 16eggs


----------



## Georgia_Shearn (Dec 8, 2012)

My baby, 10 months


----------



## Goth-Girl (Dec 8, 2012)

It's the name of the little girl in Pans Laberinth...
She is a real sweetie..Luv Her. The snake not the girl, but she is cute too.lol.


Madders said:


> She is cute goth girl I got two of her sisters and they are just awesome. Where did you get her name from? I've heard it before just can't place it


----------



## Madders (Dec 8, 2012)

Goth-Girl said:


> It's the name of the little girl in Pans Laberinth...
> She is a real sweetie..Luv Her. The snake not the girl, but she is cute too.lol.



Ahhh I see, I've called mine Niobe and Aphrodite. I knew I'd heard the name before


----------



## Vixen (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread hasn't had a reply for a while, so here's one to kickstart it off again.

A pure Proserpine Coastal that just hatched this morning, there's some stunners in this clutch - very happy with them!


----------



## Perko (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## ryanrumler (Jan 28, 2013)

this is one of my males 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JenKathleen (Jan 29, 2013)

This is my girl Juno, I think she's a Coastal x something else. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 29, 2013)

Another Proserpine from the same clutch as the one above, I will be holding back this female. 










JenKathleen said:


> This is my girl Juno, I think she's a Coastal x something else. Anyone have any ideas?



It just looks like a lovely young coastal to me.


----------



## JenKathleen (Jan 29, 2013)

Vixen said:


> It just looks like a lovely young coastal to me.



I haven't seen any youngins that look the same to her, but I'm no expert. Thanks.


----------



## Wally (Jan 29, 2013)

Crackers Vixen!


----------



## roobars (Jan 30, 2013)

little toffee got some new skin.











- - - Updated - - -



JenKathleen said:


> This is my girl Juno, I think she's a Coastal x something else. Anyone have any ideas?



she is upside down in pic 2, maybe cross fruit bat


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 31, 2013)

A lovely bunch of coconuts...i mean coastals...lol


----------



## reb01 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kitarsha said:


> A lovely bunch of coconuts...i mean coastals...lol



Thats a few feeds for a fussy BHP....That Prossie Vixen is absolutely stunning..


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol - none of my BHP's are fussy!


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Feb 3, 2013)

My little male stripped coastal hatchling.. Such a beautiful little fellow!


----------



## roobars (Feb 3, 2013)

Boy or girl whiteblaze? I am looking for a female companion for my yearling male :0

- - - Updated - - -

Never mind... I'm a tard


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry I posted a thread about these the other day, but thought i'd add them to the big coastal thread aswell. =)


----------



## SnakeMan (Feb 4, 2013)

This is my caramal hypo coastal. 

More pictures on my profile. 

Im new here so bare with me I'll up load more when I have time.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 4, 2013)

raycam01_au said:


> here is hypo and caramello 10 minutes ago
> fresh kill
> 
> 
> ...



There are a lot of really nice coastals on here, I personally am not a big fan of the stripped coastals but really like the lighter coloured snakes and ones like this one above with black sort of peppered down them, not sure what this trait is called but i really like it.


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 4, 2013)

im not sure, but he gets prettier each shed  and bigger,


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 5, 2013)

here he is again little bigger and sexier


----------



## Helikaon (Feb 5, 2013)

my girl grown up


----------



## paulatones1 (Feb 5, 2013)

One of our Coastal Bo (Zobo) just over 2 years and 5 ft long.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 10, 2013)

here are my coastals
pair of hypos and a pair of proserpine 
View attachment 281417


View attachment 281418


View attachment 281419


View attachment 281420


----------



## dannydee (Feb 10, 2013)

RELLIK81 said:


> here are my coastals
> pair of hypos and a pair of proserpine
> View attachment 281417
> 
> ...



It might only be me, but your pictures don't work.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 10, 2013)

ill try again


----------



## dannydee (Feb 10, 2013)

It worked and they look fantastic mate, I wish I had room to add another coastal to the family.


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice prossies mate, my fav locality


----------



## Kitah (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## thals (Feb 10, 2013)

paulatones1 said:


> One of our Coastal Bo (Zobo) just over 2 years and 5 ft long.
> View attachment 280711
> View attachment 280712



Aww, so nice to see him doing well. This is his past mumsy btw hehe


----------



## paulatones1 (Feb 13, 2013)

hi there good to here from you bo was a little nervy and hard to handle at first but now he has settled in fine, david did get him for me but as it has turned out he just adores david and spends a lot of time with him, hes a great animal were very happy to have him in our family , david say thank you for all the good work you put into him to make him such a good mate.


----------



## thals (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Paula, glad to hear he is doing well with his new family and that he's settled in now. He was always a very chilled calm boy with me and the move would've unsettled him for a bit which is to be expected. Plus being in shed when David picked him up would've added to his nervousness, but am just so happy to hear he is doing well and is adored 

I had better add to this thread before getting in trouble for going slightly off topic 

Here are a couple of my other coastals, enjoy!

Hosie:

As a bub





Lil bigger - she has prettyful shimmery bronze eyes 





Present day
















Merlin:











He has lovely silver eyes


----------



## reb01 (Feb 14, 2013)

Heres a few..


----------



## Madders (Feb 23, 2013)

This is my Aphrodite but I call her Aph for short



this is her sister Niobe who was missing for ten weeks but I found her last night 



and this is my other yearling caramel coastal Illithya



finally this is Lucretsia



just thought I'd give this post a bump


----------



## montysrainbow (Feb 23, 2013)

heres my guy Gorgoo he turned 1 last november.View attachment 283013


----------



## Vixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Two of this seasons holdback Proserpines, can't wait til these get some size on them!


----------



## nasool (Mar 13, 2013)

new little guy we got recently,will get some better pics when he settles in.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 15, 2013)

Newest addition - yearling female hypo coastal.


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 15, 2013)

WOW, she looks fantastic, showing very little black so far. Nice one


----------



## mrmayhem (Apr 2, 2013)

2 of my new posable axanthic coastals


----------



## Ambush (Apr 2, 2013)

Doris


----------



## becwatson14 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 2, 2013)

Too many to show pics of, that and I'm lazy. This is a list of what I have currently.

1x female striped
1x male striped
1x female hypo super striped
1x female hypo super stripe gold phase (means its smaller than your average Coastal)
1x female hypo caramel striped, just bought a male from her same clutch from SXR also, he isn't hypo, but he is striped
4x possible hets for axanthic, one normal looking creamy and dark brown female, 2 (1f and 1m) striped and 1 hypo striped, latter 3 are distantly related to Steve Brooks axanthic lot, so crossed fingers!

and just sold my Coastal cross and 2 Proserpines.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 3, 2013)

Updated photo of my female Hypo. Last photo was from a few months ago, she's grown quite a bit since and developed some more black - but still very pleased with her!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow vixen shes gorgeous

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vixen (Jun 9, 2013)

A little reduced pattern Proserpine I bred from last season - getting a bit of size to her now and doesn't look so much like a hatchie anymore.


----------



## Pilchy (Jun 9, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Updated photo of my female Hypo. Last photo was from a few months ago, she's grown quite a bit since and developed some more black - but still very pleased with her!



that is a really nice hypo, almost looks like a paradox albino


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Updated photo of my female Hypo. Last photo was from a few months ago, she's grown quite a bit since and developed some more black - but still very pleased with her!


 Very nice K is she from the same clutch as the coastals I got from you? All the ones from your possible Axanthic stock have striping and one out of the three is hypo/rp


----------



## nasool (Jun 22, 2013)

Little girl,amazing temperament.


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 23, 2013)

Just got this little cutie today 
(Diamond/Coastal Intergrade)


----------



## paulatones1 (Jul 15, 2013)

The curious Mr Bo


----------



## thals (Jul 17, 2013)

paulatones1 said:


> View attachment 293156
> View attachment 293157
> View attachment 293158
> View attachment 293159
> ...



WOW he has gotten huge! What a boofa :lol: nice to see him being so well cared for


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 17, 2013)

How old is Mr Bo?


----------



## thals (Jul 17, 2013)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> How old is Mr Bo?


He hatched out early 2010 so approximately only 3.5 yrs.


He's gonna be a big boy Paula


----------



## someday (Jul 17, 2013)

shot from yesterday.


----------



## paulatones1 (Jul 17, 2013)

hi thals your not wrong he's grown so much since we got him from you, we measured him in at the end of march and he was 6 foot 8 inches. He is such a character, he bangs on the glass of his enclosure to come out and when we open the door for him he climbs all over the other snakes enclosures checking them out which is what he's doing in the pictures. In the photo's we just put up he is very dark he's not far off shed.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 17, 2013)

3.5 years :shock:

If you don't mind me asking, what was his food intake growing up?


----------



## paulatones1 (Jul 17, 2013)

you would have to ask thals about his younger years but since we have had him he has been having a large-extra large per fortnight


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 18, 2013)

My gal Freya. Unfortunately I'm not sure how old she is, I bought her off a friend as a sort-of rescue. I was told she was seven years old but she looked more like seven months when I got her. This photo is from around 4 months after I got her and she is much smaller than you'd expect for a seven year old. She has grown a lot since then but she's still pretty small.


----------



## thals (Jul 21, 2013)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> 3.5 years :shock:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what was his food intake growing up?



He was being fed a couple of adult mice/small rats as a yearling every 10 or so days, nothing excessive at all! Then onto 1-2 med/large rats a fortnight once he was around the 5-6ft mark. I'd say he has bulked up quite a lot since living with his new mummy :lol: 

What's his diet like these days Paula?

Here are a few of pics of him as a littly and the last was just before he was sold. Bit of a size difference compared with now


----------



## dannydee (Jul 21, 2013)

Before a few dinners...




After a few dinners...


----------



## paulatones1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Great pic's of him when he was little, he is eating a large to extra large rat per fortnight.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Aug 3, 2013)

Wenlock River Coastal


----------



## Joemal (Aug 3, 2013)

Poofy kicking back today


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Aug 3, 2013)

How old Joemal?


----------



## Joemal (Aug 3, 2013)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> How old Joemal?


Think he about 11 - 12 now .


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 4, 2013)

So Wenlocks are offically Coastals?


Serpent_Gazeux said:


> Wenlock River Coastal


----------



## turtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> So Wenlocks are offically Coastals?



Why wouldn't Wenlocks be coastals? What else could they be?


----------



## Bryce (Aug 5, 2013)

Little hypo caramel Het Axanthic female. Her partner is in shed.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 5, 2013)

turtle said:


> Why wouldn't Wenlocks be coastals? What else could they be?


animals with a locality but not attached to any carpet because as far as I knew and I haven't seen any articles from Anthony Stimson about them, they were neither Coastals nor Jungles, even though my old Wenlock looked like a Jungle


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 5, 2013)

one of this seasons hypos.


----------



## thals (Aug 5, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> one of this seasons hypos.


 Little stunner! Will any of this seasons be available Rob?


----------



## turtle (Aug 5, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> one of this seasons hypos.



Fantastic hypo Rob. Im waiting for mine to shed and will post some pics of my hypos
Dan


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Aug 5, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> one of this seasons hypos.



Here's my update pic Rob. I'll try and get a better shot tomorrow.

Hopefully I can get lucky and get another one off you next year.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 6, 2013)

Serpent Gazeux, looking very nice, especially since it was one of the more patterned ones, ive kept the other patterened one to see how it turns out.

thals, ive got a small handfull from this season that i still may part with.


----------



## Ellieone (Aug 13, 2013)

This is Sleepy


----------



## Steveycrack (Aug 14, 2013)

Took Freya out for a walk in the sun yesterday.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 22, 2013)

more coastals.


----------



## Barrett (Aug 22, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> more coastals.


Stunning coastals! I'll have to buy one from you next season.


----------



## Kitah (Aug 23, 2013)

Crap phone pics.. but still

Male proserpine









Female


----------



## killacoastal8u (Sep 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Freemy big boy and lil coastal


----------



## Jimie (Sep 1, 2013)

this is my male hypo prosserpine


----------



## Jimie (Sep 1, 2013)

this is my female hypo proserpine


----------



## killacoastal8u (Sep 7, 2013)

Having a ball in the sunny weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jimie (Sep 15, 2013)

afternoon fun yesterday with baby girl


----------



## domo83 (Sep 15, 2013)

my little girl


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 15, 2013)

don't know if they belong in here or not, but I don't class them as Coastal in general, I have seen them under Morelia Spilota Mcdowelli family. though I bought 3 of my Wenlock's as Jungles from there Previous owners including breeders and reptile shop. to me it is easiest to class them all under the above family even though they look more jungle then coastal. I just class them as Wenlock River Cape York Carpets. Enjoy.


----------



## striker321 (Sep 19, 2013)

View attachment 297124


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's a local one I came across


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 19, 2013)

Striker , anymore pics of that one ?


----------



## striker321 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Striker , anymore pics of that one ?



Here is a few from this after noon
View attachment 297140
View attachment 297141
View attachment 297142


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Striker..


----------



## Vixen (Sep 19, 2013)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Striker , anymore pics of that one ?



I was thinking the same thing, not quite huh? :lol: Lovely snake regardless.


----------



## striker321 (Sep 19, 2013)

Vixen said:


> I was thinking the same thing, not quite huh? :lol: Lovely snake regardless.



Not guite what ? He was asking for more photos wasn't he ?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 19, 2013)

striker321 said:


> Not guite what ? He was asking for more photos wasn't he ?



In the first photo he/she looked to be a nice unusual grey colour, I was going to ask for more photos aswell, so not sure if Roger was thinking the same thing or not but I assumed so.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 20, 2013)

This one is the most patterned one out of them all even when hatched. Hes looking pretty nice thou.


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 20, 2013)

Our new 'boy'  

He's very pretty, if I do say so myself. 
He came to be ours after my daughter saw him and fell in love. She convinced her dad to let her have another snake as long as she saved her own money. So as soon as we were home she tipped her money box out and made me count it all. She had enough for him and a click clack set up and he was home before my husband got home lol


----------



## turtle (Sep 21, 2013)

Some interesting sibling yearlings from a hypo x Axanthic in appearance, pairing. Parents in the first pics, Enjoy!Dan


----------



## striker321 (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 297605
View attachment 297606
View attachment 297609


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my coastal.






And this is a wild coastal in my guinea pig hutch after a feed.


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 28, 2013)

Another wild one up here


----------



## Yogi (Nov 6, 2013)

Here are a few pics of mine,
View attachment 300084
View attachment 300085
View attachment 300086


----------



## Muzman (Nov 29, 2013)

*My yellow Coastal*

My daughter handling Fluffy for the first time.

- - - Updated - - -

Another pic of Fluffy.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 30, 2013)

This is my Proserpine Lucy, and the other one is Samson.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Nov 30, 2013)

heres beaker (yesss from muppets) my intergrade coastal, hope he qualifies 





2




3





Nato


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 24, 2013)

This is Marian. Her line originated from some animals of the Palm Forest area around Coffs Harbour in NSW. She is a Gold phase tri stripe hypo Coastal bred by Brad Walker. They are pretty little Coastals these ones, and if you're thinking of investing in one, be prepared to spend over $500.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 24, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> This is Marian. Her line originated from some animals of the Palm Forest area around Coffs Harbour in NSW. She is a Gold phase tri stripe hypo Coastal bred by Brad Walker. They are pretty little Coastals these ones, and if you're thinking of investing in one, be prepared to spend over $500.


i genuinely am interested in where this palm forest actually is , i live at coffs harbour and know the surrounding bushland fairly well and have never heard of palm forest , ive asked a few mates ( not herpers just keen motorbike riders/4wds ) and im yet to meet anyone who has ever heard of palm forest


----------



## xAshx (Dec 24, 2013)

This is my coastal girl Callie...  Have had her 3 years, she came from someone who didnt care for her properly, she was malnourished & quite snappy, she is now a healthy size and is very gentle. I love her to bits...

View attachment 302796
View attachment 302797


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 24, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> i genuinely am interested in where this palm forest actually is , i live at coffs harbour and know the surrounding bushland fairly well and have never heard of palm forest , ive asked a few mates ( not herpers just keen motorbike riders/4wds ) and im yet to meet anyone who has ever heard of palm forest


You'll have to ask Brad Walker. I only bought the animal for her appearance and genes, I'm not all that interested in her locality.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 24, 2013)

At 500 I would happily hand the money over, that's a stunner!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 24, 2013)

Umbral said:


> At 500 I would happily hand the money over, that's a stunner!


They actually cost more, but you'll have to wait till after this season, I know Brad rested his breeders this year as I had found this out enquiring after a male for my girl.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 24, 2013)

[MENTION=29286]Serpentaria[/MENTION] I think my wife would leave me if I added any more to the collection before we buy another house. I was more commenting that at $500 it's a great looking python.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 25, 2013)

@ Umbral No harm done mate, I was just stating facts, I often do that. My sympathies for not being able to buy what you want, maybe you can get hold of one for Xmas next year!


----------



## Shotta (Dec 25, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> This is Marian. Her line originated from some animals of the Palm Forest area around Coffs Harbour in NSW. She is a Gold phase tri stripe hypo Coastal bred by Brad Walker. They are pretty little Coastals these ones, and if you're thinking of investing in one, be prepared to spend over $500.



i had a coastal that looked like that snake, i sold last year to an aps memeber on here hope he doesnt mind me postin this, but this was sold to me as a tri stripe/hypo coastal


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 25, 2013)

My snake is a gold phase though (not 100% what that means but I can tell you after its red phase turned off the gold turned on and has been getting brighter ever since, might be a high yellow thing), not picking but yours look brown under the light where mine is gold. Beautiful animal though, may have bought that one if I'd known about it, I'm a sucker for stripes!


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 25, 2013)

Shotta said:


> i had a coastal that looked like that snake, i sold last year to an aps memeber on here hope he doesnt mind me postin this, but this was sold to me as a tri stripe/hypo coastal[



That third picture is stunning mate, very nice.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 25, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> My snake is a gold phase though (not 100% what that means but I can tell you after its red phase turned off the gold turned on and has been getting brighter ever since, might be a high yellow thing), not picking but yours look brown under the light where mine is gold. Beautiful animal though, may have bought that one if I'd known about it, I'm a sucker for stripes!


 
the first few pics is when i first got her @ 11 months she was reddish/brown as a hatchy the last one was a year later


----------



## champagne (Dec 25, 2013)

Shotta said:


> i had a coastal that looked like that snake, i sold last year to an aps memeber on here hope he doesnt mind me postin this, but this was sold to me as a tri stripe/hypo coastalView attachment 302836
> View attachment 302837



I cant believe that someone actually sold that snake.... perko got the buy of the century IMO, those purple scales are off tap.

- - - Updated - - -



Serpentaria said:


> My snake is a gold phase though (not 100% what that means but I can tell you after its red phase turned off the gold turned on and has been getting brighter ever since, might be a high yellow thing), not picking but yours look brown under the light where mine is gold. Beautiful animal though, may have bought that one if I'd known about it, I'm a sucker for stripes!



I wouldn't call in gold phase, looks like a ''northern rainforest'' cross to me


----------



## PeteTaylor (Dec 25, 2013)

View attachment 302848


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 25, 2013)

Shotta said:


> the first few pics is when i first got her @ 11 months she was reddish/brown as a hatchy the last one was a year later


Still a very nice looking animal. I wish I could remember the name of the person who originally bred this line of pure coastals for my gold phase. Brad did tell me once before but I never wrote it down! So far I only know of three lots who are breeding these animals. Brad Walker is one, Snake Ranch bought some from him and I'm not sure if the third guy did also, drawn a blank on the name at the moment, the guy with the silver pepper MDs.


----------



## PeteTaylor (Dec 25, 2013)

*Coastal*






What locale would you say my Coastal is?


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 25, 2013)

Not a bad hypo. Well average anyway.


----------



## tahnia666 (Dec 30, 2013)

My new 3.year old coastal, Loki cranky little dude but sooo pretty

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

Some of my Coastals


----------



## Merlin1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin1 (Jan 25, 2014)

There my 2 striped one is male and semi striped female

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 26, 2014)

Some more of my Coastals


----------



## Ninabuddha (Jan 26, 2014)

My girl, Lilly, she is 2.8m long and weighs 5.3Kg


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ninabuddha said:


> View attachment 304668
> View attachment 304669
> View attachment 304670
> 
> ...



She's beautiful [MENTION=39540]Ninabuddha[/MENTION]

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jbabes (Jan 26, 2014)

My little guy just over 1 year old  


✌


----------



## C.laddercoin (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi all! Me and my 13 month old coastal x Darwin are new to this site and just having a look around. Sorry if it is a silly question but what is a hypo?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrett (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Hypo is the shorthand for hypomelanistic. It just means a reduced amount of black pigment, so the snake tends to have a brighter overall colour due to lack of black pigmentation.


----------



## MissScarlett (Jan 31, 2014)

*My boys!*

Got the boys out for a stretch ! The first two pics are Smooch, my Proserpine yearling boy. The next two pics are of TRex, my Cape York boy. Both are so sweet. T. Rex is the most laid back of the two. Love them to bits !


----------



## phatty (Jan 31, 2014)

Just a couple of pics




Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## PoisonIvy (Jan 31, 2014)

*My boy Jake*

Hi, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd share a couple of pictures of my boy Jake. I have only had him for a couple of months and he has had a bit of a rough history, having been abandoned by his last two owners :cry:, so I'm not sure how old he is or even if he actually is a coastal. He is 1.9m long and is extremely gentle and friendly despite his poor start in life.

As you can see, he's settled into his new home very quickly and loves climbing up ANYTHING - even up the side of my built-in, which nearly gave me a heart attack!

Anyway, I hope you like the pics.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 1, 2014)

PoisonIvy said:


> I'm not sure how old he is or even if he actually is a coastal.



He's an interesting looking fella, my first thought when seeing him was that he looks like a cross between a coastal and a diamond. Not 100% sure though. He looks roughly 2-3 years old, he has good length on him and will get bulkier.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Tahlia. It's interesting you should say that because the person who gave him to me told me he was a diamond, but he didn't look that much like the pictures I've seen of diamonds and also they didn't seem to have a lot of knowledge of even how to care for him properly, so I was a bit wary of taking their word for it. 

Thanks so much for your input. Regardless of what he is, he's already a much-loved part of the family.


----------



## bredli (Feb 1, 2014)

PoisonIvy said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd share a couple of pictures of my boy Jake. I have only had him for a couple of months and he has had a bit of a rough history, having been abandoned by his last two owners :cry:, so I'm not sure how old he is or even if he actually is a coastal. He is 1.9m long and is extremely gentle and friendly despite his poor start in life.
> 
> As you can see, he's settled into his new home very quickly and loves climbing up ANYTHING - even up the side of my built-in, which nearly gave me a heart attack!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you like the pics.



Might want to check the end of it's tail, Looks like it may have some retained skin left on.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Feb 1, 2014)

bredli said:


> Might want to check the end of it's tail, Looks like it may have some retained skin left on.



Yes, he does - good spot! He had it when I got him and I have no idea how long it's been on there but I've been soaking it in the hopes of gently getting it off without doing him any damage. He also has a kink at the end of his tail where it looks like its been broken at some point but it doesn't seem to bother him. Poor boy has been through the wars...


----------



## bredli (Feb 1, 2014)

If you can not remove it, Try applying Vitamin E cream to the dry skin daily till it next sheds. Usually helps to soften the skin and makes it easier for the snake to remove it next time it sloughs.


----------



## wilburs1 (Feb 1, 2014)

nice markings looks great


----------



## Vixen (Mar 5, 2014)

Some yearling Coastals all from the same clutch - really loved the colour variation in these! (possible het. Axanthic pairing)


----------



## critterguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Not one I own, but one my wife spotted sleeping on some road on the way down to a critter hunting spot recently, had a great temperment too, got told it was a coastal.
Townsville locality.


----------



## Norm (Mar 5, 2014)

Vixen said:


> Some yearling Coastals all from the same clutch - really loved the colour variation in these! (possible het. Axanthic pairing)



Wow, Vixen, that's fantastic variation from the same clutch. Must be like opening a xmas present when they hatch, never knowing what they are gonna look like!


----------



## Bryce (Mar 5, 2014)

Grown up a bit since then!


----------



## Vixen (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful animal there Bryce! What's the background on that one?


----------



## Bryce (Mar 5, 2014)

She and her partner are 100% het axanthic, they also carry hypo gene.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 8, 2014)

Getting some exercise inside cause its a crappy day outside

Loki in the rafters





Emrys on the wall







Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 13, 2014)

this boy is hanging on "tightly" to a 150 gram rat which doesn't look much when compared to his 14+kgs. ~B~


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 14, 2014)

these 2 (mum and son) produced a bunch of caramels and super caramels


----------



## critterguy (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice, I like the caramel on the right.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 14, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Very nice, I like the caramel on the right.



thats the super caramel


----------



## zeke (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zeke (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Dippy (Apr 27, 2014)

This is my big girl Gypsy, she sits pretty at 8.5ft and weighs about 4Kg's. I m currently searching for a male similar to her


----------



## Vixen (May 3, 2014)

Female RP Proserpine from Joel Faustino lines, fingers crossed for breeding this season, or if not should definitely be ready next year.

The male (not pictured, waiting for him to shed) is even more reduced patterned, can't wait to see what they throw together!


----------



## tahnia666 (May 3, 2014)

Wow [MENTION=6452]Vixen[/MENTION] can't wait to see 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## becwatson14 (May 3, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueBlue (May 3, 2014)

Better put a couple of pics of some of these here.


----------



## kittycat17 (May 3, 2014)

TrueBlue said:


> Better put a couple of pics of some of these here.



Wow those are awesome!!! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avonexotics (May 12, 2014)

I'm in the Uk and a huge coastal fan - here is my male






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcus0002 (May 24, 2014)

My new coastal 'Alice' $70 off gumtree and feeding two day after I got her.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 1, 2014)

Couple more hypos


----------



## Jimie (Jun 1, 2014)

TrueBlue said:


> Couple more hypos


They are amazing nice work


----------



## darren.diep117 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pics if my male 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vixen (Jun 13, 2014)

This yearling boy finally shed for me, pure Proserpine.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is Odessa, the girl I got off Vixen  She shed about a week ago and I love her colour and pattern


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 29, 2014)

becwatson14 said:


> View attachment 309362
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


do u still have this one?

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is my Boy Gremlin chowing down


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## whiteshadow (Jul 1, 2014)

I will soon be a proud dad of a RPM COASTAL. Can someone please just make sure I have the right stuff for her.
I have a 2 ft URS wooden viv with fake Grass (flat mat really) a rock wall, 2 light sockets with cages around them& Digital thermostat.
I know I need a Hide & Water Bowl.
Have I missed anything?




This is my girl 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Vixen (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm sure you're aware anyway, but just in case - RPM is just a fancy name for Jag, so be prepared for the possible neuro issues especially as the animal ages/


----------



## whiteshadow (Jul 1, 2014)

Vixen said:


> I'm sure you're aware anyway, but just in case - RPM is just a fancy name for Jag, so be prepared for the possible neuro issues especially as the animal ages/


I actually wasn't until a few days ago (Saturday to be precise) it does consern me a little.
This is from SXR themselves which from what I have been told are a very reputable sorce. 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## turtle (Jul 2, 2014)

Doesn't really matter how reputable a breeder is. There are no known reputable Jags. All have a good chance to get neurological issues. 
Dan


----------



## whiteshadow (Jul 2, 2014)

turtle said:


> Doesn't really matter how reputable a breeder is. There are no known reputable Jags. All have a good chance to get neurological issues.
> Dan


Thanks for that Dan.
I hope all goes well with her then.
now to sort out what else I need.

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## pixie (Jul 2, 2014)

This is Fluffy...  No idea how big he is (It's hard to measure something that's almost twice as long as you)...
For anyone who wants to take a guess I'm about 150cm with shoes on


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 2, 2014)

@pixi he is just lovely! How old is Fluffy?


----------



## pixie (Jul 2, 2014)

Umm - he was 8 in January-ish


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 9, 2014)

A couple of this seasons hypos.

- - - Updated - - -

A couple of last seasons hypos.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 9, 2014)

As a hatchie.













True Blue Hypo!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 9, 2014)

I cant see that pic Serpent Gazeux, bugger.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 9, 2014)

Fixed.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 9, 2014)

Thats better, man that animal is stunning. I cry every time I see her. lol.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 9, 2014)

.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 9, 2014)

She's gorgeous Serpent Gazeux, puts mine to shame haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 9, 2014)

kittycat17 said:


> She's gorgeous Serpent Gazeux, puts mine to shame haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Beginners luck!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 9, 2014)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> Beginners luck!



Wait so you breed her??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 9, 2014)

Nah.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol ok  
I bred some of what look to be hypos from my coastal x and pure coastal male 
But there no where near as awesome as True Blues hatchies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primo (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a few close shots I figured I'd share. She is a coastal cross of some kind, but I like her a lot.

I took these mid summer here and had a lot of overhead sunlight. These are not the best pictures but I like the detail.

I hope you enjoy her a bit too!


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 17, 2014)

Primo said:


> I have a few close shots I figured I'd share. She is a coastal cross of some kind, but I like her a lot.
> 
> I took these mid summer here and had a lot of overhead sunlight. These are not the best pictures but I like the detail.
> 
> I hope you enjoy her a bit too!



This would be my favourite picture, just needs something in the background, hard to get focus on two things at once though. Some foliage maybe, green would be a great contrast, although the wood grain in the other shots looks nice aswell.


----------



## Primo (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> This would be my favourite picture, just needs something in the background, hard to get focus on two things at once though. Some foliage maybe, green would be a great contrast, although the wood grain in the other shots looks nice aswell.


Yeah, the macro mode intentionally blurs the background, and in this case it was waaaaay back. If I'd gone with a tree shot I could have maybe captured the foliage, but I only have one tree that is suitable and even that one is too tall. If she decided to make a run, I'd be out a snake LOL!

I think the next set will be in the cage shots. I have display enclosures and think that would be something you'd like a bit more.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 17, 2014)

Primo said:


> Yeah, the macro mode intentionally blurs the background, and in this case it was waaaaay back. If I'd gone with a tree shot I could have maybe captured the foliage, but I only have one tree that is suitable and even that one is too tall. If she decided to make a run, I'd be out a snake LOL!
> 
> I think the next set will be in the cage shots. I have display enclosures and think that would be something you'd like a bit more.



Yeah, you'd have to be mad to lose your pride and joy over a photo  I'm not to good with a camera, my hands tremble. Makes it even harder when photographing wild snakes (especially vens!) more often than not I require a second person to take the shot while I prevent the snake from escaping and manipulate it into poses.

cheers mate.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Primo (Aug 2, 2016)

This is still one of my favorite threads.

She is a much bigger girl now at 3 years of age. 6 feet and roughly four inches long but still quite thin.

She's a coastal something but I'm not 100% certain what else.

I've heard jungle which makes sense, diamond which I'm not sure I see and even Darwin.

Pretty much a mutt, but the parents were coastsies at least in this picture they have all the looks.







Enjoy the photo loaded post. Here's my girl, JEWEL.


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 2, 2016)

How good is having the old threads restored??


----------



## Primo (Aug 2, 2016)

PythonLegs said:


> How good is having the old threads restored??



I don't know, I guess if you add to the excellent selection of photos here I'd say its very good. The first of the pictures date way back (2009) and I personally think its fun seeing an ongoing progression. I hardly think my snake needs a solo thread all of her own now so I dropped her back in here. Seems the best place to show off a coastal. It appears the original Jungle thread is back so I thought the coastal thread was OK to add into.

Did you not like the pictures?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 2, 2016)

Primo said:


> This is still one of my favorite threads.
> 
> She is a much bigger girl now at 3 years of age. 6 feet and roughly four inches long but still quite thin.
> 
> ...


----------

